# School Rumble!!!!



## Hige-sama (Feb 15, 2006)

I noticed that no one here is discussing about this great manga!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 16, 2006)

You're right.  Actually once I got deeper into the anime, I stopped at around ch 24 ....I'm a bad fan.  Well I guess I can pick up where I left off right?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 13, 2006)

I am not in the mood to watch all 26 episodes of the first season, so I'll check out the manga than.  Maybe, I'll catch up and later watch the 2nd Season.


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm up too 122 myself 

Shame i'm waiting there, 123 looks to be the climax for the play, should be a laugh either way.


----------



## Baby Raptor (May 11, 2006)

lastest chapter transtlted is 127 you want to see  then check it at Temari and Gaara playing ball

or 

[SPOILERwarn to 127 chapter ] poor tenma dont have no chance to play basketball but she dont give up hope ![/SPOILER]


----------



## Zaru (May 11, 2006)

I buy the manga when it comes out in my country, only 4 volumes so far but it is worth it.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 1, 2006)

i am suppirsed about they released 171-178 chapter but it is huge gap between  they already have 1-128 but  another group release ahead chapter 
you want to see then check baka website here.


----------



## Gene (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm finally up to date with the manga!   


I thought at this point of the manga Harima would have started noticing other girls. *cough*Eri*cough* But he's still hung up on Tenma.  

@ deranged - Yeah, I think Shawn is the real bad guy. Maybe he'll make an appearance later in the manga to wrap things up.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I see it two ways in Harima stop chasing after Tenma either he'll finally come to realize that he has not shot with her or two he'll confess to her but Tenma will turn him down.

And from there on I'll be a love triangle with Harima either ending up with Yakumo or Eri.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 2, 2006)

TownSocks is a bliss in this times...

Flag is great right now.... yup, i like it.  However I do wonder about Yakumo reaction...


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Aug 2, 2006)

hei school rumble !!!!!!!!! is a very coool manga id really really really loved it ?! its unfair datz nobody notice ?!


----------



## Deranged (Aug 2, 2006)

oh my god... there is activity in this thread.... its too good to be true


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 2, 2006)

I be frequently this thread soon when I catch up. 

Really liked the chapter with Young Yakumo and Tenma. Makes me learn to adore the former a bit more since she's shown to be more human. XD


----------



## Deranged (Aug 2, 2006)

that chapter was brilliant... it brang in a lot more depth to her character...


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 2, 2006)

Yup~ I think I read that chapter at least 5 times. My personal record of re-reading chapters of a manga.


----------



## Deranged (Aug 2, 2006)

wow.. 5 times... i have never actually reread manga chapters before, i have to many, rereading just makes me have too much to read


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 2, 2006)

Lol, if i like the story of the chapter alot then I re-read...and lost track of other manga series. >.>"


----------



## Raptor (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah the manga is great...   Specially at this moment with all the Harima-Eri ruckus.  most of all in the trip to Kyoto.   

However I still wonder about Yakumo... she said she doesn't but everything in her screams "I love harima"   what would be her reaction if she knows about the  charm?  

That's what I wanna see.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 2, 2006)

Soon or later well find out how he feels about Harima right now it looks like Yakumo is just a helper and friend to Harima but there be some hints that it could be more than that.

Also I wonder what it meant when Yakumo saw Harima as his father a few episodes back...


----------



## Raptor (Aug 3, 2006)

Gutsu said:
			
		

> Soon or later well find out how he feels about Harima right now it looks like Yakumo is just a helper and friend to Harima but there be some hints that it could be more than that.
> 
> Also I wonder what it meant when Yakumo saw Harima as his father a few episodes back...



Oh yeah I recall that too...  however she do seems to like him since he's the only guy she really trust 

I wanna see a cat fight between Eri and Yakumo, but a real one


----------



## Gene (Aug 4, 2006)

When do the new chapters usually come out?


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm finally up to the manga! ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, loved how Tenma thought that the ugliest looking mask is Eri. If Eri ever finds out I think Tenma will be killed.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 6, 2006)

It would be interesting if Karasuma indeed leaves that would make Tenma single which would actually give Harima a chance to be with her. Now that would be an interesting twist. Though I prefer him ending up with Eri or at least Yakumo.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh yea...  I do prefer him with one of the other 2 as well.


----------



## Gene (Aug 6, 2006)

Same here. Harima needs to start noticing the other two a little more.


----------



## UnknownHero (Aug 20, 2006)

Techno said:
			
		

> Same here. Harima needs to start noticing the other two a little more.


Agreed. He's probably gonna get his ass kicked by Eri in the near future.

I really don't care who he ends up with as long as it's someone o_O. But right now Eri seems like the best possibility.

Edit: Is there no new chapter this week?


----------



## UnknownHero (Aug 21, 2006)

Could someone upload it please? Thanks

btw, I never understood what the 'b' chapters were?


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh~ Explains why you're hardly around the SR thread nowadays. lol

Whoa thanks!


----------



## Deranged (Aug 21, 2006)

I come back every so often... its normally the school rumble and mahou sensei negima threads i have as my priority to check out when i am around though XDD


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 21, 2006)

Ooo. Good good.  

And wah!! The b chapter! Sara is just too adorable in there. That just made her into my top 5 characters until further notice.


----------



## Deranged (Aug 21, 2006)

just read them... the latest chapter was just hillarious... poor mikoto

And god, sara was so adorable as a little girl...


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, that poor girl. That was so me a couple of weeks ago.  I feel her pain.

She looks like young!Yukariko in Mai Hime. Except she's just more damn troublesome and aww - too loveable.


----------



## Deranged (Aug 21, 2006)

I love the return of the worker-san look.. although, i cant remember the faces to the two names of those two who were alone with each other  really, i cant remember for the life of me who they are


----------



## Raptor (Aug 21, 2006)

derangedwithoutglasses said:
			
		

> I love the return of the worker-san look.. although, i cant remember the faces to the two names of those two who were alone with each other  really, i cant remember for the life of me who they are



These two:

​


----------



## UnknownHero (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks for the uploads derranged...


----------



## Gene (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for the link, Raptor. Never seen this before.

That picture of Akira is soo awesome.  Seeing that picture also makes me sad that they don't show enough of her in the manga. We need some more Akira dedicated chapters.


----------



## Deranged (Aug 25, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> I wonder if they'll reach that point.
> 
> It might be just me but Yakumo expression when Miki asked Eri about Harima was strange... I wonder what her reaction would have been if Eri said "yes he's my boyfriend"
> 
> ...



well, that has me sold... ill check it out XD


----------



## Raptor (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh yeah it's great.   (btw I might have changed my sign but the gif is still there if someone want it )   

The Album just show everyone when they were in middle and now that they are in high school.  I think Akira was a lot better before tough.... and the manganaka said that Akira will have her glorious moments later.  Right now the main focus is mostly Eri, Yakumo, and to a lesser degree Tenma.

I wonder if Harima will stay without glasses however.  And I wonder the school reaction to that.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 26, 2006)

Chapter 191 just came out turn out to be really good. Basicly we get to see some HanaiXYuuki in this chapter. I have a feeling they'll end up together.

Oh and here's Jin's new manga Natsu no Arashi Cover page:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Some previews before the manga started





The manga is a montly release the first chapter came out on 8/26. It's on the same magazine of 666Satan and Fullmetal Alchemist. BTW Magazine owned by Square-enix. :amazed 




Love how the girl on the right has a snicker smile.


----------



## Gene (Aug 26, 2006)

@ kyutofukumaki - Anime Thread Archives



*Spoiler*: _Chapter 191_ 



Good chapter. Cool seeing Yuuki aiming to go after Hanai even after knowing Mikoto is her competition, but I'm still a HanaixMikoto fan.

lmao @ Harima and Takano bullying Hanai.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 26, 2006)

Maybe Akira has a thing for Hanai she does tease/mess with him then she does with most other characters.


----------



## Gene (Aug 26, 2006)

Well I always did want Takano to pair up with somebody, but I never imagined Hanai. Hope that isn't the case since I would rather have HanaixMikoto.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 26, 2006)

Akira/Yakumo DAMNIT!


----------



## Gene (Aug 26, 2006)

Lil Donkey said:
			
		

> Akira/Yakumo DAMNIT!


Damn right.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 29, 2006)

derangedwithoutglasses said:
			
		

> if youre gonna take yakumo out of the harima running, better take eri out of the running as well
> 
> Yakumo/Eri FTW
> ( i loved the end of the cultural festival  )



It's because I'm with Tenma/Eri.


----------



## Deranged (Aug 29, 2006)

oh please, eri does not deserve tenma..  

i can see tenma with akira for some reason...


----------



## UnknownHero (Aug 29, 2006)

derangedwithoutglasses said:
			
		

> oh please, eri does not deserve tenma..


That would be a funny ending


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 29, 2006)

Now isn't Akira a pimp. XDD


----------



## Gene (Aug 29, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if Takano ends up with all the girls at the end of the manga.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 30, 2006)

Ah~ A worthy flat or natural chapter~ 

But it turned out in one episode that Tenma got all three.


----------



## Deranged (Aug 30, 2006)

Twas a good episode indeed... i love the anime for this, it does a lot of justice to the manga... unlike most other anime adaptations i had already read the manga of


----------



## Gene (Sep 1, 2006)

Read the first chapter. It's was ok so far. It doesn't really hold my interest but I'll keep reading a couple more chapters to see if it gets any better.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 1, 2006)

It's still too early to tell where the story is going. Though I have a filling that kid will end up being a bodyguard to that girl and her sisters? Though I may be wrong.


----------



## Gene (Sep 1, 2006)

Nope not yet. I guess if nobody else wants to do it, I'll do it. Just give me a couple of minutes.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 1, 2006)

Okie dokie! Post the link here when you're done so I can go on it.


----------



## Gene (Sep 1, 2006)

Finished.


Natsu no Arashi


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 1, 2006)

Download finished and will read it soon to discuss in thread.


----------



## Deranged (Sep 2, 2006)

Ah cool the threads been made... the story has me somewhat interested but not fully.. ill still check it out when i comes out though


----------



## Gene (Sep 3, 2006)

lol. Don't worry, deranged. It's the new chapter. The author just made a mistake while naming it.


----------



## Deranged (Sep 4, 2006)

well, that clears up whatever wierd conceptions i had...  

it was a good chapter XC


----------



## Deranged (Sep 14, 2006)

oh great.... yay, i love getting new SR chapters XD

And man, i love the colour page....


----------



## Gene (Sep 14, 2006)

I agree with you, deranged. The color page is very excellent.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks deranged!  

Thanks for the link Techno! Oh and TougoxTenma was already noticed in the basketball arc.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 6, 2006)

I was wondering what the hell happened to the SR manga.  

Thanks for the links Techno!

*looks at the spoiler*

...

!!!!

EDIT: Who knew that Yakumo could be that jealous? XDD *referring to the flat chapter*

And  again at the end of the chapter 196.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 16, 2006)

Woot the latest chapters have been really good. Things are really progressing I wonder if 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Eri will be able to confess? Things are going her way Harima willing to stay at her place and calling her cute which could cause Eri telling her feelings towards Harima.




Damn can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Gene (Oct 16, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Things are developing pretty nicely. As much as I want Eri to confess to Harima, I hope she doesn't do it yet. It's still a bit too early since Harima is still completely in love with Tenma and Eri will probably be rejected if she does confess. But I do hope Harima and Eri have some sorta of moment together that will bring them a little bit closer together during the next chapter or so.

I want the next chapter so badly. T_T


----------



## Blackmasta (Oct 17, 2006)

You know, I'm starting this Harima/Eri paring more and more. The next chapter will definately be interesting.


----------



## UnknownHero (Oct 19, 2006)

Yep. I like the direction that its going now. Too bad its probably all going to end up horribly or Harima won't notice at all.

HarimaxEri FTW



Techno said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Too bad it'll be awhile before anything will ever be decided.


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Oct 30, 2006)

I was wondering....could anybody tell me how to get the translated version of chapter 178?  I was told that it got ErixKenji goodness.

Tried bittorents....got only the RAW.

Pretty please??


----------



## kahlmoo (Nov 5, 2006)

OK!
Thanks to all the talk about possible Harima X Eri relationships i think i'll definitely be checking out the manga instead of waiting on a new anime season XD :3...can't believe he actually goes to her house.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Nov 5, 2006)

^ Well...he has to do finish off the class album. Who was the one that assigned them to do that anyways? Because that person needs to receive a reward. 

Thanks again for the links, Techno!


----------



## Lil Donkey (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh man - Akira is so damn evil on ch 199. Man I feel sorry for the Yakumo/Harima fans - so much Eri/Harima-ness~ 

200 is so random. O.o


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 11, 2006)

lol Poor Takano. 

As for the chapter 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Clever way in getting to go to Eri's party because of the talk he had with Karasuma. I wonder how things will go in the party since it's only girls being invited with the exception of Harima... quite interesting.


----------



## Gene (Nov 14, 2006)

Takano seriously better be getting more screentime before the manga ends or heads will be rolling! 



I'm looking at you, KJ.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 14, 2006)

GAAAAARGH!

I am one of the guys that actually buy the manga. And what happened? I totally LOST volume 1 to 6. They disappeared. In the void. Can't find them anywhere.

Oh god, why are you punishing me T_T

Just orderer Volume 7 anyway.


----------



## Gene (Nov 14, 2006)

Dude, that must really suck. Sorry you lost em'. 

BTW, how is Del Rey doing with SR? Are the translations any good?


----------



## ninjademon25 (Nov 15, 2006)

my friend let me borrow his imported school rumble dvds i love that show! it's funny too! I really enjoyed watching it after i watched one, i would call him nonstop and tell me to give me the next one. Is there a school rumble fc here? i would like to join it!


----------



## Gene (Nov 18, 2006)

Holy crap

*Spoiler*: _202_ 



The last page scared the hell out of me (especially since they used the whole page for it).  

Now Tenma vs Eri finally begins.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _202_ 



I'm kinda wondering who Eri is mad at, Tenma or Harima. Someone is going to get her wrath though, just not sure who ATM


----------



## Lil Donkey (Nov 18, 2006)

I have...completely forgotten just how scary Eri-sama can be.


----------



## UnknownHero (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes! Finally! Something might happen now!


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 20, 2006)

That Eri pissed off look is similiar too someone else... here's a pic I got from animesuki forum:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Someone said that was Harima near the beggining of the manga.




They are soooo meant for each other lol.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Nov 20, 2006)

Thank you so much for sharing that Gutsu.  Man - never knew Eri got Harima's habits THAT bad.

Also~ in the SR Ni Gakki character songs - The only song that had two 'characters' singing together is Eri's one. It had some parts of Harima singing in it. 

Just felt like saying that. lol


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 20, 2006)

Yup. Eri and Harima are definetly meant to be, Funny thing is, I was also thinking the same thing about both their pissed expressions before I saw that post.

*Spoiler*: __ 



And Eri's wrath may direct to Tenma more likely XD


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 21, 2006)

School Rumble b45 has been translated by Townsocks. Poor Hanai 

Manga	[Townsocks] School Rumble b45


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the release ^^ LOL to Hanai


----------



## Gene (Nov 21, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _b45_ 



How did Hanai get the school and a moving truck mixed up?   Maybe he needs a new pair of glasses.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 21, 2006)

Techno said:


> *Spoiler*: _b45_
> 
> 
> 
> How did Hanai get the school and a moving truck mixed up?   Maybe he needs a new pair of glasses.



I think he's been hit one to many times in the head by that Panda


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hanai's always been one of the many characters in this series to get themselves crazily injured XD


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 22, 2006)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> I think he's been hit one to many times in the head by that _Panda _



Racoon...

Feel bad for Hanai he really is having a bad time in his life right now not alot of things are going his way. Gotta give him credit for trying so hard to get back to school. lol But somehow this time luck was at his side at the very end...


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 22, 2006)

> Feel bad for Hanai he really is having a bad time in his life right now not alot of things are going his way. Gotta give him credit for trying so hard to get back to school.


This for some reason reminds me of Harima's dilema back in vol 2-3.


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Nov 24, 2006)

*rofl* Lola rennt is a very fitting name xD" (to anyone who doesn't know, "Lola rennt" is a famous german movie and means translated = "Lola runs"... google it ^^)


----------



## Gene (Nov 25, 2006)

[Townsocks] School Rumble 203


*Spoiler*: _203_ 



Hmm. Not the kind of fight I was expecting, but still funny.  


Eri in nurse outfit.......


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Weird, I was predicting a cat fight but oh well.

Nurse Eri-chan aaaaaahhhh! Mellorine!


----------



## Gene (Dec 2, 2006)

*[Townsocks] School Rumble 204*


*Spoiler*: _204_ 



School Rumble's never going to end at this rate.

I miss the Eri-Yamo rivalry. )=


----------



## Lil Donkey (Dec 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh man...I have to agree. He's still so into Tenma. T.T"

I'm beginning to miss the Eri-Yakumo rivalry too.

And why must Hanai be tortured at every single opportunity. The poor man.


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Because there was not suppose to have TenmaxHarima intention pairing at the first.....well at least in Tenma's POV.  She only see Harima just as a good classmate friend....like how she sees Eri, Akira, Mikoto....as her best girlfriends.  The real threat would be from Yakumo.......we already know Yakumo has feelings for Harima but doesn't put them into words because of her self-sacrificial love for the sister.

Author is going to make Eri suffer....tries to connect with Harima....but failes because Harima is Harima.....and then Harima is going to realize this .....and goes after Eri.....at least make sure she is by his side.

And then.....the real love triangle challenge comes in.......YakumoxHarimaxEri.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 11, 2006)

w00t! Things are starting to heat up 


*Spoiler*: _205_ 



A Rivalry Revived?

Yes please!  

Glad to see Yakumo back into things again. Eri is cool and all, but I've always been more of a Yakumo fan <3

This chapter displays exactly why Yakumo should end up with Harima. She picked up right away when no one else did that Harima didn't like Shrimp and made him a special meal, but disguised it as shrimp so that he wouldn't loose face. She basically knew exactly what he was thinking about without being told. They would make a perfect couple 




On a somewhat related note, anyone else notice that Yakumo's mind reading ability hasn't been brought up since like the beginning parts of the manga?  It used to be a pretty big part of her character, and while its understandable that they don't focus that much on it anymore, absolutely nothing has been mentioned about it in forever. It's almost as if that part of her was just completely forgotten. You think it will ever come up again in the manga?


----------



## Gene (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice to see stuff actually happening in SR.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Glad they brought Yamo back into the manga. Was wondering if they forgot about her.






			
				Scorpio3.14 said:
			
		

> On a somewhat related note, anyone else notice that Yakumo's mind reading ability hasn't been brought up since like the beginning parts of the manga?  It used to be a pretty big part of her character, and while its understandable that they don't focus that much on it anymore, absolutely nothing has been mentioned about it in forever. It's almost as if that part of her was just completely forgotten. You think it will ever come up again in the manga?


I'm sure they'll bring that up when Hanai interacts with her or when Harima starts liking her.


----------



## Gene (Dec 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _206_ 



Like Rukia said I wasn't expecting a chapter like this, but it was still good for as he said it puts Yamo back in the running. The chapter ends with some foreshadowing which was Tenma "crushing" Harima. Hopefully this chapter is a sign of that coming true soon.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2006)

Techno said:


> *Spoiler*: _206_
> 
> 
> 
> Like Rukia said I wasn't expecting a chapter like this, but it was still good for as he said it puts Yamo back in the running. The chapter ends with some foreshadowing which was Tenma "crushing" Harima. Hopefully this chapter is a sign of that coming true soon.



*Spoiler*: _206_ 



I don't support Harima/Tenma.  I realize that it's what the show is about...but it doesn't make me like it.  I hope that this is foreshadowing.  It would be great if Harima finally admits his feelings, but Tenma turns him down.  It would give Harima a chance to see what's right in front of him.  (Eri and Yakumo.)


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2006)

*[Townsocks] School Rumble 207*

[Townsocks] School Rumble 207


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 30, 2006)

Rukia said:


> *[Townsocks] School Rumble 207*
> 
> [Townsocks] School Rumble 207




*Spoiler*: __ 



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO things were kind of progessing and then this


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't know what's happening in the manga, but I must prevent myself from reading it  

Harima&Eri or Harima&Yakumo? So hard to choose


----------



## UnknownHero (Dec 30, 2006)

MuNaZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO things were kind of progessing and then this




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's still progress. I think it could be even more progress depending on how Eri acts in the next few chapters. At least, there is potential for some kind of confrontation.

I thought the last line was funny "Good morning?"






Captain Pip said:


> I don't know what's happening in the manga, but I must prevent myself from reading it
> 
> Harima&Eri or Harima&Yakumo? So hard to choose



You're missing out. This series seems like it could go forever.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 30, 2006)

UnknownHero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



But besides creating Hilarious Moments (Harima in Eri's House), they were kind of getting closer (but harima sure didn't notice...)
Eri with her personality is going to be screwed with Harima and probably start to treat him bad... and we have a return to 1st season if remember correcly and that can be bad...


----------



## Lil Donkey (Dec 30, 2006)

Is the story going backwards, forwards or repeating? :S If this keeps up I might as well wait till 3 chapters are out then read.


----------



## Gene (Dec 31, 2006)

lol This only seems familiar because they used something similar as filler at the end nigakki


I miss HarimaxYamo D=


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 31, 2006)

Techno said:


> I miss HarimaxYamo D=



You and me both 

Although I'm thinking (read: hoping) that with the recent reintroduction of Yakumo and her feelings towards Harima that we will be getting some development with that soon


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2006)

It seems as though jealous Eri is coming back into the picture.  She is too possessive when it comes to Harima.  I am starting to prefer the Harima/Yakumo pairing.  Yakumo is really a sweet girl, I would like to see her have a little bit of happiness.


----------



## Marsala (Jan 1, 2007)

I just finished reading School Rumble over the past week. Very amusing stuff. My favorite moment was the climax of the Survival Mission with Harima's entry and brutal assassination of Mikoto right in front of Hanai. "What a shame," indeed.

My shipping prediction, based on the manga up to now: You may not like it, but it's going to be Tenma/Harima in the end. To be generous, I would say that it is 50% Tenma/Harima, 49% Eri/Harima, and 1% Yakumo/Harima.

Eri has gotten a huge amount of development with Harima over the past few arcs, but Harima's feelings towards her have barely changed at all. In the current situation, Harima will have to directly deal with his feelings for Tenma, i.e. full confession / true rejection, before he even considers Eri. That's not good. Eri may be a fan favorite and the most developed character in the manga, but the same was true of Motoko in _Love Hina_. Also, the ship nickname is wrong. Eri/Harima should not be "Flag" but rather "Umbrella". Their first real encounter came about by Harima sharing his umbrella with her, which in Eastern culture is a sign of couplehood, and they have since shared umbrellas on multiple occasions.

Yakumo/Harima had a lot of development earlier on, but 206 and 207 have really blown it out of the water. In 206, Yakumo came out against Eri/Harima and for Tenma/Harima, which she solidified in 207 by sending Tenma in her place to Harima. Yakumo may have feelings for Harima, but she is not interested in pursuing them and genuinely wants to see Harima and Tenma together. I think we have already seen Yakumo's happy ending in 38flat, where Yakumo dreams of herself and Sara happy together in college (possibly even as a couple - it was in the subtext). Yakumo will be content to leave Tenma with Harima or whomever when the time comes.

So that leaves Tenma/Harima. In a romantic comedy, never, ever, ever, *ever* bet against the male and female leads getting together unless both of them display absolutely no interest in each other from the beginning. Harima is definitely the male lead. Tenma... isn't as prominent as she was in the earliest volumes due to the story wandering away from her to Harima, Eri, Yakumo and all of the side characters, but she remains the central female character. The story always returns to her. Yakumo is her sister. Eri is her best friend. Harima is in love with her. And the ticking clock in the story is Karasuma's departure from 2-C and her.

The key moment will be when Tenma finds out about Harima's feelings for her. If it happens at the very end or never, she could reject him ("Sorry, but there is already someone I like") and go off to live happily ever after with Karasuma. But if Tenma finds out sooner rather than later, it will be a complete shock to her and she will have time to develop feelings towards Harima in return.


----------



## Gene (Jan 1, 2007)

Marsala said:


> My shipping prediction, based on the manga up to now: You may not like it, but it's going to be Tenma/Harima in the end. To be generous, I would say that it is 50% Tenma/Harima, 49% Eri/Harima, and 1% Yakumo/Harima.


My shipping prediction would be:
- HarimaxTenma = 40%
- HarimaxEri = 55%
- HarimaxYamo = 5% T_T



Marsala said:


> Also, the ship nickname is wrong. Eri/Harima should not be "Flag" but rather "Umbrella". Their first real encounter came about by Harima sharing his umbrella with her, which in Eastern culture is a sign of couplehood, and they have since shared umbrellas on multiple occasions.


I agree that it should be "Umbrella" as well. I never really understood where "Flag" came from anyway.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Jan 1, 2007)

Flag from ep 20-23 in season one when they're doing that sport carnival with the collecting of flags. Eri was in Harima's team in that time.


----------



## Gene (Jan 1, 2007)

Those were flags? o_O


----------



## Lil Donkey (Jan 1, 2007)

*shrugs shoulders* I never know what the people in wannabe are thinking. But I remember that was the reason in their wiki about the 'flag' thing.

I think...:S It was a long time.


----------



## Marsala (Jan 1, 2007)

Hmm... according to some discussion on Animesuki forums, "Flag" originated on 2chan and derives from terminology of dating sims: a flag is a decision point where the player must pick an option from a menu, usually for interacting with a girl. The joke is that Harima has, through a series of totally random encounters with Eri, unintentionally but consistently picked the best option for Eri and thus gotten close to a girl who should by all rights be completely out of his league. Their relationship so far has been built out of a truly epic sequence of chance encounters and misunderstandings, and Eri's feelings have only been increased by everything Harima has done up until chapters 202-7.

Of course, that is now at an end. Harima's streak broke in 202 when Eri finally realized the truth about him and Tenma. I'm pretty sure that the endgame has finally started; though there is still quite a way to go, big things are happening and Tenma is finally being directly drawn into the love polygon.


----------



## Deranged (Jan 1, 2007)

Its done... it new years and i was motivated so i read all that i missed... since 197... and yay, Yakumo's back and her chances are slightly higher XD

And things are getting oh so interesting


----------



## Zaru (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy shit, Eri hearing what Harima said is probably the worst thing that could have happened. He said it clearly and directly. Ouch.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2007)

Sawachika's primary hobby seems to be eavesdropping.  Is it just me...or is this like the 3rd or 4th times she has been hugging a corner while Harima was talking about her?


----------



## Deranged (Jan 1, 2007)

Rukia said:


> Sawachika's primary hobby seems to be eavesdropping.  Is it just me...or is this like the 3rd or 4th times she has been hugging a corner while Harima was talking about her?



Sounds suspiciously like stalking now


----------



## Lil Donkey (Jan 1, 2007)

Harima's 'primary hobby' is eavesdropping/stalking as well...THEY MATCH! 

Yes being very very lame as an Eri/Harima fan...


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 1, 2007)

Lil Donkey said:


> Harima's 'primary hobby' is eavesdropping/stalking as well...THEY MATCH!
> 
> [/s]



Yup both like to stalk their prey's.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, I don't need to hear about their mutual interests to know that they match.  Their constant bickering makes it evident they match.  I wonder what will happen with class D's play that has Harima and Eri cast as love interests now.

208 should be good.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 2, 2007)

Not saying that a popularity couple poll will affect who will end up but guess who was number 1:

*Popular Couple Poll:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



#1 Sawachika Eri - Harima Kenji 2489
             #2 Tsukamoto Yakumo - Harima Kenji 1977
            #3 Tsukamoto Tenma - Harima Kenji 1581






And Popularity Character Polls.

*1st Popular Character Poll:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



#1 Tsukamoto Tenma 2394
#2 Harima Kenji 1351
#3 Tsukamoto Yakumo 1134
#4 Sawachika Eri 1008

Tenma place high Eri was a bit low in the first character popularity contest..





*2nd Popular Character Poll:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



#1 Harima Kenji 4252
#2 Sawachika Eri 3404
#3 Tsukamoto Yakumo 2617
#4 Tsukamoto Tenma 2453

Eri went up to 2nd place Tenma went down to 4th place... heh





*Finally 3rd Popular Character Poll:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



#4 Tsukamoto Tenma 3291
#3 Harima Kenji 3724
#2 Sawachika Eri 3734
#1 Tsukamoto Yakumo 4526


Eri and Harima were only 10 votes apart looking nice together...

Overall Eri and Yakumo has stayed up there on the top spot Tenma while has gone down but is still the third most popular female character behind Eri and Yakumo.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2007)

Interesting stuff.  Not terribly surprising.  I knew Harima/Eri was the most popular pairing without looking at it though.

I think that sometimes a series is changed to accomodate the fan base.  Even though I am a fan of Eri/Harima myself...I would prefer that the creator stuck with his original intention.  Nice comic at the end, once again excellent chemistry is displayed by both Harima and Eri.


----------



## Gene (Jan 2, 2007)

No surprise at HarimaxEri, but TenmaxKarasuma isn't as popular as I thought it would be. Actually I'm surprised TenmaxNara beat it. o_o I guess Karasuma isn't very popular over there in Japan.


----------



## Deranged (Jan 2, 2007)

nor is he over here actually  

at least from what i see around some places...


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Jan 2, 2007)

Read the RAW and dang, Eri really must be pissed inside. Tenma's going to get it soon enough.


----------



## Fubar (Jan 4, 2007)

against HarimaxTenma
Ever since Akira's explanation of love as walking over a suspention bridge and numerous other references I can't possibly see Harima and Tenma together. I mean falling in love with the first person they see when they are at their lowest pretty much fits the exact description and is a theme. The only thing they really have in common is certain aspects of their personality.

for HarimaxTenma
They get along pretty well as people when Harima isn't being misunderstood or frustrated with her stupidity. Manga as a common interest. 

against HarimaxYakumo
After Yakumo has that "father" vision of Harima and as we get to know more of her relationship with her father and her desire to feel helpful/needed to/by him I really don't see it happening. Pretty much the same thing. She helps him whenever she can....they don't even talk unless it is her helping him. 

for HarimaxYakumo 
Nill. I would say the whole manga thing but I don't see her as doing it out of enjoyment but only to be useful to Harima.

against HarimaxEri
Alot of tension. Its stated many times that Eri just wants a boyfriend and doesn't want to be alone. She even states it herself many times. Yet so many guys confess to her and she rejects them all. So I really have no clue since those two things seem to contradict themselves. 

for HarimaxEri
Even though Harima tries his hardest not to like her and not to have fun he has problems with doing so way too often. Pretty much Eri is the only one that states the qualities of Harima repeatedly of why she likes em....well besides being cute. Strong. Dependable. They pretty much seem to be the only two that know what each other are really like. 

Anyway I see more cons to any of the pairing then pros so even though I like ErixHarima the most my bet is HarimaxNoOne...or HarimaxUpInTheAir. The whole manga seems to be about an analysis of love and different types of stereotypes. 

Or theres always ye olde formulae of most likely couple is whoever dislikes each other the most at the beginning of the manga....

YakumoxHarima : Reminds of father
HarimaxTenma : Love at first sight
ErixHarima : Love from Desperation
HanaixMikoto : Girl next door / childhood friend


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Whoa, Tenma was really zombied in depression after Eri showed her "wrath" or should I say "silent treatment" But seems Eri might have a chance after all.


----------



## Marsala (Jan 14, 2007)

Daisuke CP10 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, Tenma was really zombied in depression after Eri showed her "wrath" or should I say "silent treatment" But seems Eri might have a chance after all.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Doubtful. Harima gave the most unenthusiastic response in all modern history to being asked on a date by a pretty girl. Also, Eri's identification of winning Harima = beating Tenma and, worse yet, her shabby treatment of Tenma is going to come back to bite her karmically. This was the first real chapter of Eri vs. Tenma and it was pretty obvious who deserves more sympathy.

I think that the oyster date will fail spectacularly after Harima uses the occasion to ask, on Tenma's behalf, why Eri isn't getting along with Tenma.


----------



## UnknownHero (Jan 14, 2007)

Marsala said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you're probably right. It'll probably end up disastrous or get interrupted.

Anyways, shame on you for not believing in ErixHarima!!!


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2007)

The latest chapters were nice again. I laughed hard when zombie tenma actually cooked well


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 27, 2007)

w00t! New raw out *loves raw day *


*Spoiler*: _210_ 



Snowman Tenma?

Fat crossdressing butler who always mixes up people for Eri entering the fray??

Eri and Harima in front of a love motel!?!?!?

Things are finally starting to heat up. I sense some good stuff coming up over the horizon lol


----------



## Deranged (Jan 27, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> w00t! New raw out *loves raw day *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _210_
> ...



curse the spoiler button that i can never go by without clicking... man, i cant wait to read 210 now (this pattern seems to happen every week D: )


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2007)

210 by townsocks is available.


*Spoiler*: __ 




ZOMG this was awesome and funny. Great chapter.
Tenma was sitting all alone in front of Eri's house, that was so sad 8(

But Eri and Harima being in front of a love hotel cracked me up. Especially this scene:


And when he took out his mobile phone, omg 8D


----------



## Deranged (Jan 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG, that was so brillaint... and when he took out the phone, absolutely hillarious... poor poor tenma D:




Also, I got the first two volumes of the Tanoshima trans of School Rumble recently. Pretty well done, and there's nearly ten pages of translation notes at the end XD and having the next colume preview be a raw chapter was a nice touch...


----------



## Lil Donkey (Jan 28, 2007)

Finally caught up with the latest chapters. 

Just...poor Tenma. Really, she's tortured enough.  Hanai finally got a break and now it's her turn.


----------



## Gene (Feb 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



omg best chapter in what almost feels like forever

Yamo...


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2007)

Now that was a bitchslap O_o


----------



## Marsala (Feb 3, 2007)

Aww yeah, the shit is _*on*_.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2007)

So Eri is now basically acknowledging she did bad things to Tenma, but Yakumo bitchslaps her for saying the opposite of what she was thinking (which Yakumo didn't know, anyway)

The shit is steaming here.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Feb 3, 2007)

CATFIGHT!!! :


----------



## Tokito (Feb 3, 2007)

mud-wrestling


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2007)

Tokito said:


> mud-wrestling



A serious catfight between Yamo and Eri would be interesting. Even their love(??) interests collide. Those two are gonna be a main issue of the manga from now one, even more than before -_-


----------



## Deranged (Feb 3, 2007)

Read it... it was so good... i literally jumped out of my seat at the end of it... oh, things are really heating up and it can only get better


----------



## Lil Donkey (Feb 3, 2007)

ing @ the last page.

Whoa...FINALLY! FINALLY, A SERIOUS FIGHT!


----------



## Blackmasta (Feb 4, 2007)

Man I haven't seen a hit that good since the old days of Harima vs. Hanai.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Feb 4, 2007)

i want to know about Yakumo  ,, she love with Harima or help Harima with Tenma??  Yakumo have relationship with him ?? beside helper manga artist ....

i know Eri like him but why Yakumo slap her ... becase Tenma? or Harmia  some body explain to me pls ???


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> i want to know about Yakumo  ,, she love with Harima or help Harima with Tenma??  Yakumo have relationship with him ?? beside helper manga artist ....
> 
> i know Eri like him but why Yakumo slap her ... becase Tenma? or Harmia  some body explain to me pls ???



Is there a subtitle available for your language?

As I got it, Yakumo HAS feelings for Harima (it was always hard for her to notice that, though), but she's also putting her own desires behind and helps Harima with Tenma...while she's quite hostile towards Eri for that reason :amazed


----------



## MuNaZ (Feb 4, 2007)

awesome chapter... That slap... do i have a feeling will be mad with Yakamuno?


----------



## JoshY (Feb 6, 2007)

if you ever watched the anime.. near the end of the second semester. yakumo "spirit power" comes to her.. and ask's her why she doesn't confess to harima.  yakumo says she wants tenma to be happy foremost first.


that slap was probably regarding to the fact that Tenma waited all night in the snow and now is getting lectured about being selfish by eri.

yakumo has only ever gotten serious when bad things were said about her sister.. ie) one of the first reactions with hanai and yakumo.. when he was trying to grab her.  he says in his thoughts something bad about tenma and yakumo got all serious.

everyone's relationship's or rather.. their "crush's" all involve a specific event that happened to them, making them want another.. i wonder what karusma did that was soo amazing that made tenma fall in love with him.


----------



## Gene (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh yeah, they still haven't explained how Tenma fell in love with Karasuma yet. xD They'll probably save that for when he leaves.


----------



## Gene (Feb 10, 2007)

*[Townsocks] School Rumble 212.zip*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Loved the look of Yamo's eyes after she slapped Eri. She looked like she didn't regret it at all.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Feb 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Was going all 'aww' at the part where Tenma writes on the snow. 

I never knew Eri had a dog...that part is just screaming with similiarites of...eh, nah. I won't say it.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Feb 11, 2007)

Techno said:


> *[Townsocks] School Rumble 212.zip*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i expect catfight :shrooms but tenma stop Yakumo.,,,dang tenma why stop her  you suppose let her  with eri in catfight 






Lil Donkey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



that is cute , Tenma tried to draw on snow but i am shock Eri had dog similar to her  you know i talk about


----------



## Lil Donkey (Feb 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Because it's just Tenma-like to stop any fighting between her important people. 

I see you're on the same wavelength as me, B_R. ^^


----------



## Deranged (Feb 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



alright, sad nothing more came out of Yakumo's slap but man, wasn't Tenma just uber cute with the writing in the snow...


----------



## Gene (Feb 11, 2007)

What are guys talking about with the similarities with the dog and Eri?

Also nice avy LD.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Techno said:


> What are guys talking about with the similarities with the dog and Eri?
> 
> Also nice avy LD.



W-What? Similarities between the dog and Eri? No, no, no. It's about the similarities of the dog with...another dog. Ah who cares. lol

Thanks~ And yours too!  Kallen in that uniform! :amazed


----------



## MuNaZ (Feb 21, 2007)

SO no one has seen chapter 213?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Eri's costume is so beautiful....
i think she will like it a lot


----------



## Gutsu (Feb 23, 2007)

Hopefully they'll be a kissing scene in the play.


----------



## Gene (Feb 24, 2007)

*[Townsocks] School Rumble 214, b48.zip*


*Spoiler*: _214 + b48_ 



In 214, it seems they are continuing with the movie. Villain Eri is scary. D:

b48 is all about Mihara. Mihara looked a lot like Tenma when she was younger. Also I feel bad for Shigeo. His girlfriend doesn't seem to care about him at all.

In short, both chapters were hilarious.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Feb 25, 2007)

safe to said to release then i need to not spoiler 


i can't believe it , Eri tore it up of manga front Harima becasue her jealous ?? or act of Movie


----------



## Gene (Feb 25, 2007)

It was definitely because she was jealous of Tenma. She'll probably blame it on the movie though.


----------



## Deranged (Feb 25, 2007)

oh god, I cringed so hard when Eri tore his manga... poor poor guy D:


----------



## nightshift (Feb 25, 2007)

haha Harima has the look of someone who just got kicked in the balls. I wonder how Akira is gonna fix this situation...


----------



## Gene (Mar 3, 2007)

*[Townsocks] School Rumble 215.zip*


*Spoiler*: _215_ 



Yamo's has finally let out all her feelings. I'm so proud of her. 

Let the rivalry begin.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2007)

Yamo... crying... nice chapter. But I thought Harima's reaction would be bigger...

Anyway, b48 was fun also. I mean, kozue was a fat girl previously? I didn't expect that. Well it adds to her personality, she was kinda colorless until now. (as she was a minor char anyway)


----------



## Baby Raptor (Mar 4, 2007)

Yamuko was cried  that is rarely reaction from her ... but I love Eri dont give up on rivarly


----------



## Gene (Mar 19, 2007)

*[Townsocks] School Rumble 217.zip*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yamo, you're supposed to be going forward not the other way around.... 

I seriously hope this isn't the end for HarimaxYamo


----------



## Marsala (Mar 19, 2007)

Gene said:


> *[Townsocks] School Rumble 217.zip*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I don't think that it is. Harima is now waaaay down in the dumps after getting implicitly rejected by Tenma and meta-rejected by Eri due to acting on information provided to him by Yakumo, and she was last shown hearing about Harima's delusional state. She's in prime position to be the one to help Harima out of his funk, maybe even by confessing.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2007)

Holy shit Harima really suffers lately O_o


----------



## Bishop (Mar 20, 2007)

So what is this manga about?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2007)

Bishop said:


> So what is this manga about?



Was that a serious question that needs to be answered? I can't rightly say.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 20, 2007)

It is...The OP didn't give a description so I asked...


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2007)

Well it's basically about all sort of daily school life.

The manga lives from the personalities of the characters, the great humour, and the awesome ideas.

The main character, Harima Kenji, is secretly in love with Tsukamoto Tenma, but he's a delinquent which is a great hindrace. Plus, Tenma is in love with the weird classmate Karasuma.

You must read it. The anime is great too.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 20, 2007)

Eh, sorry, don't like shojo's, or mangas where the female is the main.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Eh, sorry, don't like shojo's, or mangas where the female is the main.



The main character is a male and this manga is suitable for both sexes, DEFINITELY.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2007)

Maybe it doesn't suit your taste due to other reasons, I can't know that.

But I really love the manga. So much that I spent money on the tankobons.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 20, 2007)

I like mangas with school settings so I should enjoy this one. Plus, I;ve been having no luck finding a good manga to read up on.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Mar 23, 2007)

Hohohohooo~  How come I can't download ch. 217. Can someone please upload it?


----------



## Tokito (Mar 23, 2007)

Lil Donkey said:


> Hohohohooo~  How come I can't download ch. 217. Can someone please upload it?



No problem ^^

ch 217


----------



## Bishop (Mar 23, 2007)

Can some one please give me from chapter 179-current?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Mar 24, 2007)

*!!!!!*   


*Spoiler*: _School Rumble #218 raw_ 



Ever since the survival game I have hated Madoka. During the track meat I thought Shigeo and Madoka made a cute couple, but I have been waiting for Shigeo to dump that bitch ever since the survival game. Now it seems like not only is she cheating on him, she is cheating on him with every guy she sees and then some. It wouldn't bug me so much if Shigeo wasn't such a nice guy, he deserves better then that. Poor Shigeo 






Bishop said:


> Can some one please give me from chapter 179-current?



I am pimping School Rumble at The original site. You can get all the School Rumble manga up to the current chapter there. You just have to register but its quick and free


----------



## Zaru (Mar 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kido better have a reasonable reason for that, otherwise she's the biggest whore that has appeared until now in this manga :/


----------



## Gene (Mar 25, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Can some one please give me from chapter 179-current?


Manga Pimps

I think you have to register first though.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 25, 2007)

So do yuo know the patterns or the release schedule.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 25, 2007)

Bishop said:


> So do yuo know the patterns



? Patterns of what?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 25, 2007)

The release schedule.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 25, 2007)

So, when the chapter is released, to people post it up on this thread?


----------



## Gene (Mar 25, 2007)

Sometimes. I think that depends if it's a good chapter or not.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok, thank you. I know stoptamzo normally doesn't have the chapters until days after it is already released in scans.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 25, 2007)

#lurk had it quite fast but I kguess you're not the type for irc downloads.


----------



## Gene (Mar 25, 2007)

IRC is something you have to get used to. If you're new to it you'll definitely be confused even with the tutorials. But I agree that it rocks once you start downloading.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 25, 2007)

Well the speed for DDL's is faster, mostly. Which is unimportant for the ridiculously small SR chapters anyway (1,5 megs or something)


----------



## AmitG1984 (Mar 25, 2007)

No idea what this thread is about!


----------



## Gene (Mar 25, 2007)

It's about the manga: School Rumble. o_o

Didn't you read the thread title?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 25, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> No idea what this thread is about!



"I've got nothing to contribute to this thread but I'll post here anyway"


----------



## AmitG1984 (Mar 25, 2007)

well didn't know it was a manga really!Thanks for replying Gene!Hey anyone know where i could find DNA manga free online!in english of course!Thanks for helping me out!i sure check school rumble too!


----------



## AmitG1984 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thank u very much!


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 29, 2007)

My neighbor just got me into this series by showing me the anime. Since I can't get to the anime right now I'd like to find manga scans somewhere but I can't seem to find them. I mean on a site where I could just read the chapters online like an msn user group or something. Is there a place like that where I can read the manga and enjoy this great series?


----------



## Bishop (Apr 2, 2007)

Scans out yet?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah, they have it at #lurk already, too.

Haha, Tenma, the Goddess of victory 8D


----------



## Gene (Apr 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _b50_ 



Imadori: Y-You're a fake!! Damn you!! Give me back my childhood dream! 

:rofl


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _b49:_ 



Yamo's attempt to make friends are cute. Good thing she can do it.





*Spoiler*: _220:_ 



Hanai in the businessman look. If he stayed that way, he would be cool - but his glasses-look is just more his personality 





*Spoiler*: _221:_ 



"THE DATA! YOU ERASED ALL THE DATA!  "
That was quite hilarious. Mikoto totally has no idea of computers...
And what is all this hanaiXmikoto stuff that is going on... I hope this is going somewhere.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Apr 23, 2007)

hey you know chapter 222 and 50b is already out!!!


----------



## canza (Apr 29, 2007)

Zaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sigh* Yes...that's pretty much how it is now........

*Spoiler*: __ 



Eri pretty much lost interest in Harima in 217....which caused me to have a heart attack.......but they have to be together at some point!!!!

Yakumo seems to have given up on Harima, stated in 217 which is a big bummer....so I don't know what developement you're talking about....

But yeah. Tenma. lol.


----------



## Zaru (May 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _222_ 




Quite a lot of TenmaXKarasuma development, I think. And lol at the first-year-guy winning because tougo and hanai overdid it


----------



## Gene (May 2, 2007)

omg where the hell is Harima? DD:


----------



## Zaru (May 2, 2007)

Is this a new trend, putting away focus from the main character?


----------



## Gene (May 2, 2007)

lol

The manga is pretty much nothing without him. Hopefully he'll be back soon.


----------



## canza (May 2, 2007)

Yep....it's not fun without the main character. But it's better to focus on others than to rush to the very important part. I guess Jin wants to have side stories settled before moving on to the big meat of the story.

But yeah....we need Harima now....and Eri with him!!!! Ok, and maybe Yakumo with him.........


----------



## Gene (May 2, 2007)

I would love to see more HarimaxYamo moments. Especially since the manga has been concentrating on HarimaxEri a lot recently.


----------



## canza (May 3, 2007)

Gene said:


> I would love to see more HarimaxYamo moments. Especially since the manga has been concentrating on HarimaxEri a lot recently.



Yeah....it would be nice seeing some YakumoXHarima moments, where Yakumo blushes on whatever Harima does =D It's quite cute. 

But with Yakumo giving up on Harima and saying that she isn't the right one for him......I don't see anymore of Onigiri happening....


----------



## Marsala (May 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _224_ 



Just when it seemed that Tenma was actually getting close to Karasuma... Harima is back. He was staying with Karasuma, which isn't quite a surprise. Looks like we are back to the "main plot" of Harima-Tenma-Karasuma. Perhaps it will actually go somewhere this time?


----------



## Zaru (May 13, 2007)

Haha. That's impossible, since the manga is nowhere near it's end...at least I hope so.


----------



## canza (May 13, 2007)

It might be going somewhere....but KJ tends to reset everything over and over again....but this seems interesting. I'm glad Eri's "rejection" had a big effect on Harima. Hehe, it means that Eri is actually something towards Harima....and I hope the arc leads to an ending of Oudou. Hope harima gives up on Tenma soon.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 13, 2007)

Anybody remember when the manga leaves off after the anime's 2nd term?


----------



## canza (May 18, 2007)

Let's see.......Chapter 160 was about the New Year's thing...and Chapter 162 is about the trip...

Yeah, the anime leaves off at ch.161 or ch.162. d('_'d)


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 19, 2007)

canza said:


> Let's see.......Chapter 160 was about the New Year's thing...and Chapter 162 is about the trip...
> 
> Yeah, the anime leaves off at ch.161 or ch.162. d('_'d)



ahh, thanks ^^

I just can't wait for a possibly 3rd season anime for this manga >.> I want to enjoy the comedy again once more


----------



## canza (May 19, 2007)

lol, yeah.....I'm soooo impatient.......really hope it comes out soon....and I hope the new chapter in the manga comes out too.....

HarimaXEri Forever!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 19, 2007)

bleh, I can't choose between HarimaxEri or HarimaxYakumo >.>


----------



## Gene (May 19, 2007)

I'll choose for you then. =p

HarimaxYamo ftw.


----------



## canza (May 19, 2007)

Gene said:


> I'll choose for you then. =p
> 
> HarimaxYamo ftw.




I don't think that's possible anymore XP

It's HarimaXEri all the way. Both are totally meant for each other


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 19, 2007)

canza said:


> I don't think that's possible anymore XP
> 
> It's HarimaXEri all the way. Both are totally meant for each other



QFT.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 19, 2007)

I demand Harima to have both Eri AND Yakumo 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gene (May 19, 2007)

Harima already rejected Eri though. Yamo can still get back in the game if she wants.


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 19, 2007)

And Eri rejected Harima. ;P He seems to take it really badly.


----------



## Gene (May 19, 2007)

I think he was more worried about how badly he embarrassed himself since Eri denied the whole thing. I'm not sure. Maybe I should reread those chapters again. ><


----------



## canza (May 19, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> I demand Harima to have both Eri AND Yakumo
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



lol, Kids Meal FTW!



Gene said:


> Harima already rejected Eri though. Yamo can still get back in the game if she wants.



lol, she did....kinda.....in a way...but....it's a good thing because now Harima feels a bit weird about that. The "rejection" has affected Harima big time, meaning Eri is actually something to him. And Yakumo kinda dropped out of the whole race after what she said in the dining place with Sara. But it's not 100% that she's out.



Gene said:


> I think he was more worried about how badly he embarrassed himself since Eri denied the whole thing. I'm not sure. Maybe I should reread those chapters again. ><



That too, he was too cocky...but he was like..."Is that all..." And those side notes....in 217 and 224....it says something...hehe Harima cares~ So it's kinda both embarassment and rejection from Eri. 




Lil Donkey said:


> And Eri rejected Harima. ;P He seems to take it really badly.



lol, a good thing XP


----------



## Jaga (May 23, 2007)

haha i loved School Rumble. I can't wait until they release School Rumble 3rd Term anime... lol Harima-kun... that guy is soo funny... same thing with Sachkwa-san and Tenma-chan...


----------



## canza (May 27, 2007)

Gah.....new chapter isn't out yet....... 

I'm so impatient.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 1, 2007)

The last chapters didn't get any real laughs out of me, what is wrong with SR :/


----------



## Gene (Jun 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _227_ 



Ending was fucking hilarious. :rofl

Though I hope this isn't another reset chapter.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Jun 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




DON'T JINX IT! 




BTW, your Nao sig is f'cking hot.


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 8, 2007)

Zaru said:


> The last chapters didn't get any real laughs out of me, what is wrong with SR :/



Tenma of course.


----------



## canza (Jun 10, 2007)

Great chapter in a long while.....hope Tenma tells Yakumo about it so she can be jealous =]

And 228 is about Imadori btw....


----------



## Lil Donkey (Jul 5, 2007)

Who knew that Lala knows how to decieve people by using the ultimate girl trick...*is talking about the latest chapters*


----------



## Gene (Jul 5, 2007)

Why are there no new chapters?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 10, 2007)

yay, finally got caught up with the manga 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was shocked when Yakumo bitch-slapped Eri >.> Though I think she deserved it..




*Spoiler*: _Ch. 231_ 



LOL! Love the misunderstanding going on with Hanai...now who doesn't want to see a same-sex relationship with yakumo? 




Hmm, for some reason..the new RAW is named ch. 233 D: Where's 232?


----------



## Marsala (Jul 10, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> yay, finally got caught up with the manga
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Due to a mixup, there were two chapters called 191. 232 may have been "skipped" to correct this mistake, which has already been fixed in the tankoubon releases.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Jul 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _ch.231_ 



 OMG, Yakumo you bad girl. Knowing more than you should. But then...I guess the other certain two are a bit dense in the manga world...and living in Japan too...

Hanai should think before he says something, un.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 10, 2007)

Marsala said:


> Due to a mixup, there were two chapters called 191. 232 may have been "skipped" to correct this mistake, which has already been fixed in the tankoubon releases.



Oh, yea..that's right. Ahh, I can't believe the mangaka made a mistake like that when each chapter was only around 10 pages long


----------



## canza (Jul 15, 2007)

Omg....someone get Hanai away from Yakumo now! >.<


----------



## Lil Donkey (Jul 15, 2007)

And someone make Yakumo forget his last words.


----------



## canza (Jul 21, 2007)

Wait..........what?????? You mean the lesbian thing? Hahahahahah, yes please Harima, take Yakumo away forever!!!!And take Eri too with you ahhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Gene (Jul 24, 2007)

*[Townsocks] School Rumble 233,234.zip*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Geez, when did Hanai become such a chick magnet?

Loved the fanservice Yuuki thought up in her mind in 233.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Jul 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ages ago, mate. Just that most of time it was focused on Harima. 

Hair-letout!Yuuki looks better with glasses. =\


----------



## Zaru (Jul 24, 2007)

They're at over 230 already? I gotta catch up alot.


----------



## Gene (Jul 25, 2007)

*[Townsocks] School Rumble 235.zip*


*Spoiler*: __ 



lmao "self destruct activated"


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _ch.234_ 



Damn, Yuuki missed her chance  Too bad there weren't any accidental Yakumo x Hanai moments


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _ch. 237_ 



It's too kawaii when Yakumo blushes D:

That was hilarious when someone said Harima's fart was a terrorist attack xD


----------



## Gene (Sep 3, 2007)

*[Townsocks] School Rumble 239.​zip

*
*Spoiler*: __ 



KJ better not be screwing with us. I expect epic things to happen during this walking festival.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 6, 2007)

I rotfled at the comparison of Tenma and Akira packing their things.


----------



## mfair4d (Sep 7, 2007)

I know this shouldn't go here, but where else?
I am finishing watching the 2nd term (just finished 23) , and i realize that i desperately want one song and really want another.  The one that i really want is the one they always play when yakumo has a solo part.  This can be heard when they first talk about yakumo, or at the end of 23 of second term.  I also want the one just before that.  
I don't *need* (but would like) links, but merely telling me the name should be enough for me.  
Thanks
I plan to start this manga when i finish watching 2nd term and Air


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 23, 2007)

Just read ch 141-142 released today. Looks like the Walking Festival is going to be pretty eventful 


*Spoiler*: __ 



YAY! Yakumo is now in the mix handcuffed to Harima. I was worried that they had forgotten about all Yakumo development, but atleast now it looks like she will be a major player in the Walking Festival.

Also, again I have to say poor Shigeo. He really should just dump Madoka and move on, she is just a terrible girlfriend XD


----------



## Gene (Sep 23, 2007)

Is it finally HarimaxYamo time?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL.  That was a hilarious chapter I just read.  Yakumo and Harima more were handcuffed together.  They ran around a poll, problem is that they ran in opposite directions.  As a result...they accidently kissed.  Poor Eri had to witness the events as well.  (Damn I can't wait for season 3 of the anime.)


----------



## Gene (Oct 8, 2007)

God I loved that kiss scene. Though I don't think it will mean anything to them. D:

*Spoiler*: _245 spoilers_ 



Max (Eri's fiance) is back! ooooo:

Seems kinda random though.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2007)

Gene said:


> God I loved that kiss scene. Though I don't think it will mean anything to them. D:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _245 spoilers_
> 
> ...


It might mean something to Yakumo.  She has been grappling with her feelings for a long time now.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ugh, we need to get rid of him immediately.  I don't want him to interfere with Harima X Eri.


----------



## Gene (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey, flag had enough scenes already. It's onigiri's time to shine now.


----------



## Gene (Oct 19, 2007)

Hmm I think I was mistaken about Max. Max isn't Eri's fiance, he's the guy Harima fought in Kyoto.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm going for Kids Meal. I want Harima to have both Eri and Yakumo. Tenma can just go and die for all I care.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2007)

Just saw the new Townsocks release.

:rofl @ Harima turning Saiyan and transforming into a giant monkey.  I'm also pleased to see Tougou.  He's hilarious and it feels like I haven't seen him for months.

Misunderstandings are so hilarious in comedy manga/anime.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 21, 2007)

yes, the biggest HarimaxYakumo moment happened 

Gawd, whenever Eri gets furious, she makes an angry man face


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 21, 2007)

well considering that Eri has just kicked Harima in the balls and the kiss has since been revoked. Looks like the reset button has been pushed again. Though let's hope we get some development out of this.


----------



## Gene (Oct 21, 2007)

The kiss didn't happen... You son of a bitch, KJ!! ><

Here I thought "Wow, stuff is actually happening in School Rumble now." Then you went ahead and hit reset. -_-


----------



## Power16 (Oct 21, 2007)

Fan of the anime, so does it relate to the manga and if so what chapter does it continue from... Please and Thank yous!


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

Power16 said:


> Fan of the anime, so does it relate to the manga and if so what chapter does it continue from... Please and Thank yous!



somewhere in the 150's is where season 2 ends cause starting in the 160's is the school trip arc.


----------



## Power16 (Oct 22, 2007)

Good stuff and Thanks!


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

well if this is the last arc of School Rumble. I hope we at least get a decent ending. The series has already been drawn out enough.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 22, 2007)

Wait, the kiss didn't happen? Then what's with this page? D:


----------



## Gene (Oct 22, 2007)

In 247, Harima states that he deviated his lips at the last moment. Akira confirms this with a picture she just so happened to have. =s


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 23, 2007)

Gene said:


> In 247, Harima states that he deviated his lips at the last moment. Akira confirms this with a picture she just so happened to have. =s



lol makes you wonder why the creator wants to drag this out still.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 23, 2007)

Gene said:


> In 247, Harima states that he deviated his lips at the last moment. Akira confirms this with a picture she just so happened to have. =s



Feckkkk 

The only good HarimaxYakumo moment left now would be Harima feeling Yakumo's head if she has a fever or Harima sleeps with Yakumo by mistake


----------



## Gene (Oct 23, 2007)

Or when they stayed up all night "drawing manga" together.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 24, 2007)

Gene said:


> Or when they stayed up all night "drawing manga" together.



Yakumo touching Harima's hand = Win


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 25, 2007)

Yakumo X Harima  is the smex <333333333

But i want Sawachika X Harima ..... their contrasting personalities are made for each other 

I cant decide which one i like more


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 26, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> Yakumo X Harima  is the smex <333333333
> 
> But i want Sawachika X Harima ..... their contrasting personalities are made for each other
> 
> I cant decide which one i like more



Who said we can't have both?


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 26, 2007)

In other news Tenma is a stupid bitch.

That's all I have to say. XD


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 28, 2007)

Aethos said:


> In other news Tenma is a stupid bitch.
> 
> That's all I have to say. XD



Lets pull her by her pigtails ..... Tenma is cute but she is too kawaaaai <3333


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 28, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> Lets pull her by her pigtails ..... Tenma is cute but she is too kawaaaai <3333



She's not even cute. She just needs to die.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Oct 28, 2007)

where do you guys get the new raws? I know for fact that chapter 247 is out already... But where is it?


----------



## Gene (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't think it has been released on the net yet. Just the summary is out so far.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 28, 2007)

I actually find Tenma alot cuter when she dreamed she was tall.


----------



## Gene (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll admit she has cute way of eating pocky. xD


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 28, 2007)

Harima should concede and live like the pimp he is with Eri and Yakumo instead of going after that bitch Tenma.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Oct 29, 2007)

its out for sure... it has to be. Or else why are people talking about what happened in 247 in animesuki...

but where do you guys generally find the raws?


----------



## Gene (Oct 29, 2007)

They're probably discussing what they know from the chapter summary from 2chan. I don't think anybody has scanned 247 yet. And I usually get the RAWs from TokyoTosho.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 31, 2007)

If I only I had really studied chinese hard in the past 

Hmm, what happened to 246?  I know last time they wrote the wrong chapter # for a previous chap..


----------



## Bagheera (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey,guys. I watched all 26 episodes of season 2. Where should I start reading the manga?


----------



## Gene (Oct 31, 2007)

Aethos said:


> somewhere in the 150's is where season 2 ends cause starting in the 160's is the school trip arc.


.............​


----------



## Bagheera (Oct 31, 2007)

Gene said:


> .............​



Thanks buddy.


----------



## Gene (Nov 1, 2007)

Townsocks is waiting for the japanese chapters to come out. He can't do anything with the Chinese ones. D:


----------



## Cold (Nov 13, 2007)

Anybody know where to get the chinese raws?  It's not like I can read them, but at least I'll be able to look at the pictures and make some guesses...  How in the world are there no Japanese raws out yet?


----------



## Gene (Nov 13, 2007)

There are a couple of Chinese RAWs on TokyoTosho. As for the japanese scans, perhaps they lost the enthusiasm to scan the series. But with what's been going on lately... I can understand. >.>


----------



## Cold (Nov 14, 2007)

Ugh, ok.  Thanks man, some School Rumble is better than no school rumble.


----------



## coolx (Nov 27, 2007)

*School Rumble 246 [d4v1d_su]*


```
http://www.mediafire.com/?bnlxb4zdy29
```

he...he...
from friend...
where's townsock ??


----------



## Gene (Nov 28, 2007)

The resets are just ridiculous now. I'm gonna quit reading for now, though I'll read some chapter spoilers every now and then to check on its progress.


----------



## coolx (Nov 29, 2007)

*School Rumble 247 [d4v1d_su]
*
mediafire


----------



## coolx (Dec 6, 2007)

SR 248[d4v1d_su] - Mediafire


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 8, 2007)

Which chapter was when :


*Spoiler*: __ 



Harima and Yakumo were handcuffed by accident and they pass through some gate. 




It was somewhat recent too lazy to check which chapter it was that's where I left off.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 8, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> Which chapter was when :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




The handcuff accident and the gate stuff didn't happen in the same chapter for Harima and Yakumo. The handcuff accident started in ch. 241 and they "sort of" went through the gate in ch. 244.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 8, 2007)

This question's probably been asked before but does anybody know what chapter the anime leaves off at?

I don't want to wait another year for Season 3


----------



## Gene (Dec 9, 2007)

Aethos said:


> somewhere in the 150's is where season 2 ends cause starting in the 160's is the school trip arc.


characterlimit


----------



## Norli (Dec 24, 2007)

Should I put my bet on a third School Rumble anime season in 2008 or just read the manga? The scans are terrible, but I don't want to wait forever for the third season to appear.


----------



## sheena (Feb 1, 2008)

i like the show so far i just stared watching it a while ago an it's pretty funny


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 1, 2008)

The anime is fukkin win.
This and FMP gave me so many laughs i needed a gut operation.

FMP I want moar 
SR Season 3


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 3, 2008)

Chap. 248-252 | Chap. 253-257

I have yet to read these chapters..


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yay for plot/character development! 

Also...



Awww  Great moment.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 3, 2008)

Is that Yakumo? I can't see her face clearly.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Feb 3, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Is that Yakumo? I can't see her face clearly.



ya, it is.


----------



## Gene (Feb 3, 2008)

257 didn't really make sense for me. Yakumo somehow realized her own feelings when she heard about Karasuma's dilemma...?


----------



## Mistress Glory (Feb 3, 2008)

Both the manga and anime need more FLAG...


----------



## Gene (Feb 3, 2008)

Onigiri all the way. =p


----------



## Mistress Glory (Feb 3, 2008)

I actually think Lala and Imadori should get together...


----------



## Champloon (Feb 3, 2008)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Yay for plot/character development!
> 
> Also...
> 
> ...



Yea thanks to the recent chapters ive come to 2 conclusions plot wise (which is rare for SR)


*Spoiler*: __ 




1) Mikoto and Hanai ending up together has gone up to 90% for me

2)Came to this conclusion after reading the page 9 of ch 257, Harima has completely given up on Tenma (though most likely this will change)


----------



## Lusankya (Feb 5, 2008)

In regards to 258, how dense can Harima get? Apparently very.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 5, 2008)

Somehow i prefer the anime of this series ^^


----------



## Kev (Feb 5, 2008)

DDL Mirror for 258 by Townsocks


----------



## Lusankya (Feb 9, 2008)

Awww... He stopped for her. Is it going to happen finally?


----------



## Champloon (Feb 9, 2008)

GET:
Chapter 259-260
Townsocks is on a translating roll


----------



## Kev (Feb 9, 2008)

DDL mirror for 259-260 by Townsocks


----------



## evo Force (Feb 10, 2008)

I've read the first 20 chapters of the manga and then switched to the anime. Funny Stuff. A + 
Now i'm thinking of starting witht the manga again since season three isn't here yet. Anyone Know at witch chapter i should start ( After season 2 of the anime) ??


----------



## Gene (Feb 10, 2008)

Aethos said:


> somewhere in the 150's is where season 2 ends cause starting in the 160's is the school trip arc.


**


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 10, 2008)

Finally caught up 

If all goes well, Harima will end up with Yakumo  Too bad for Eri though...


----------



## Arilou (Feb 10, 2008)

*still hoping out against hope for Eri*

Oh well, I can always remain entertained by Hanai's little harem.


----------



## evo Force (Feb 10, 2008)

Thnx Gene : )


----------



## Kev (Feb 15, 2008)

261 by Townsocks [DDL-Not MU]


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 15, 2008)

Well if the Karasuma x Tenma thing wraps up now at least it won't be long until Harima hooks up with someone.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 15, 2008)

So School Rumble looks like it's coming to an end?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 16, 2008)

lmao, Tenma's face looked too manly to be crying..



~Shin~ said:


> So School Rumble looks like it's coming to an end?



It seems like it, but that depends if Harima ever has feelings foe Yakumo


----------



## Gillian Seed (Feb 16, 2008)

I need more of the anime


----------



## Zaru (Feb 16, 2008)

Just caught up to 261 again. Wow. Seems like it's endgame for this manga?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Feb 16, 2008)

Gillian Seed said:


> I need more of the anime



You and me both


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 16, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> It seems like it, but that depends if Harima ever has feelings foe Yakumo



Oh so they're going for Yakumo huh? Is Eri completely out of the picture right now?

I really want my season 3.


----------



## Mistress Glory (Feb 16, 2008)

:amazed Eri out of the picture with Harima? Never! 

I want season 3, dammit.  They can't just leave us hanging like that, especially when it says "School Rumble Will Continue" ....


----------



## Arilou (Feb 16, 2008)

I love Hanai and Mikoto.

Denial: Not just a river in Egypt!


----------



## Ippy (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a quick question...

How much farther is the manga than the anime?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 16, 2008)

^About 110 chapters.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 16, 2008)

Time to start reading School Rumble, then.

I'm patient, but I don't think I can wait until the anime's 3rd Semester, before touching the manga, anymore. D:


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 16, 2008)

If you want chapter # then it's somewhere in the late 150's I think. 

I almost started on the manga but I think I can wait a little more if School Rumble actually looks like it's ending. The manga just doesn't have the same effect as the anime.


----------



## coolx (Feb 16, 2008)

I like b-- series instead of main story....

*School Rumble b52,b54,b55 by d4v1d_su*
loook
loook
loook


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 16, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Oh so they're going for Yakumo huh? Is Eri completely out of the picture right now?
> 
> I really want my season 3.



I think so..since Eri has been mad at Harima _for so long_. Everytime they mention "Harima," Eri just goes on saying "Oh, just forget about him" and etc. I mean..after the little incident with Yakumo and Harima, Eri really became irritated :x

Me too  I'm sure the anime has _enough _material for one season >_>


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 16, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> I think so..since Eri has been mad at Harima _for so long_. Everytime they mention "Harima," Eri just goes on saying "Oh, just forget about him" and etc. I mean..after the little incident with Yakumo and Harima, Eri really became irritated :x



What incident? Spoilers pls. 



> Me too  I'm sure the anime has _enough _material for one season >_>



lol I want to see the end. I'm just hoping that they'll make a 3rd season after the manga ends. Which I hope would be this year.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 17, 2008)

^Dude if the anime came out, and i had all the eps, I'd be missing for days


----------



## coolx (Feb 17, 2008)

School Rumble b53 by d4v1d_su
Official


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 17, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> What incident? Spoilers pls.



lol, sure you don't wanna go through 100 chapters to know? 

*Spoiler*: _Well, then.._ 



The recent arc's about a walking festival and it's an event which each boy and girl would spend a lovely time together. Of course, not all guys were able to do that 

Then came another mini-event where everyone has to walk through either one of two gates: "Have" - You have someone you like *and* "Have not" - You don't have anyone you like in particular yet

Later, Harima comes in and thinks Tenma's in danger listening from a radio but long story short, it turned out to be Yakumo and the two get handcuffed together (I forgot why that happened ). Still, that made Eri really mad when she saw them two like that 

Oh, and they sorta "kissed" each other, but Akira proved it wasn't true 






> lol I want to see the end. I'm just hoping that they'll make a 3rd season after the manga ends. Which I hope would be this year.



Yea, it all comes down to whether this winter season will show any news of a 3rd season


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 17, 2008)

well considering the author has trouble doing anything with the plot because of his resets it makes me wonder if the series will ever end. Even though supposedly this should be the last arc.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, the manga had no plot in the first place .... i dont mind it going for some more time as long as it remains funny 

but yeah the anime should come out soon X3 X3 X3


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 18, 2008)

School Rumble b52-b59, 254 Extra by Townsocks


----------



## Marsala (Feb 18, 2008)

Spoiler picture for 262: (provided by moshika on AnimeSuki Forums)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Holy shit. :amazed

Harima really wants Karasuma to pay for making Tenma cry.


----------



## Tokito (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow. Seems like i chose the right time, picking SR up again.


----------



## Gene (Feb 18, 2008)

oh gawd yes


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have to say that Harima looks totally badass in that last panel.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, it's the first serious fight in School Rumble that doesn't require DBZ power ups D:


----------



## Lusankya (Feb 21, 2008)

Whoa..... Someone has got fangs.


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2008)

School Rumble 263.zip"]263 by Townsocks DDL


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 20, 2008)

School Rumble 265-266 by Townsocks


----------



## Lusankya (Mar 20, 2008)

2 fantastic chapters. "I'll make you happy" ROFL! Almost had me there. And damn, Tougou is one funny dude.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 28, 2008)

Indeed Tougou is quite funny. I got into the series a few weeks ago, now waiting for updates is antagonizing.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 5, 2008)

Ch 268 is out!
Read:
frog key
DL:
Umi Mizuno

so can you say system restart? jin can either:

a) time skip the manga
b) continue on from this point
or 
c) end the manga right here (highly unlikely)

b is my pick though the others could surely happen


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 5, 2008)

A or B makes sense to me. I have to know if Kenji can move on. So much is changing! I have to see where this goes, a week til we know! THE AGONY!!!*dies*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2008)

is the series reaching an end, it looks like kenji will finally move on, hopefully with yakumo
do you think they will have a few chapters with a focus on kenji and then maybe tenma and karsuma come back
-its getting really exciting
-the chapters where yakumo shows emtions are really touching -" i love', harima - "i knew it you love manga"


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 5, 2008)

Tenma finally knows! But to no avail...


----------



## Champloon (Apr 5, 2008)

JarethDallis said:


> A or B makes sense to me. I have to know if Kenji can move on. So much is changing! I have to see where this goes, a week til we know! THE AGONY!!!*dies*



if he does go with option a i hope he follows harima mor


----------



## camus (Apr 5, 2008)

holy shit.... I come back to the manga and things are finally moving forward. wow the last part of the manga is redeeming what was becoming a mediocracy when i stopped reading it, wow. Now then who will Harima end up with??? wow these last few chapter are going to be tense.

shit i'm going to feel bad for whoever gets shafted I like them both, although i'm thinking Eri will be the loser here.


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 5, 2008)

Neither is the answer. Harima is a one woman man.


----------



## Gene (Apr 5, 2008)

Great scene when he threw away his glasses at the end.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 5, 2008)

so i guess harima aint gonna hide his looks anymore (no more shades or beard) and will he give up on tenma after saying all that?

hopefully the recent events will destroy his godlike tunnel vision


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2008)

Lusankya said:


> Neither is the answer. Harima is a one woman man.



nah i think the chapter made it clear that he gave up, plus its clear tenma shes him as nothing more than a good friend

he'll prolly and should end up with yakumo, but it ultimatly depends on how much longer the manga runs, if its near the end it can only be yakumo, but if its got a few more chapters something might happen with eri


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 5, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> nah i think the chapter made it clear that he gave up, plus its clear tenma shes him as nothing more than a good friend
> 
> he'll prolly and should end up with yakumo, but it ultimatly depends on how much longer the manga runs, if its near the end it can only be yakumo, but if its got a few more chapters something might happen with eri



If anything, that chapter reached the other conclusion for me. Harima told Tenma that one day a man who loves her will appear and try to take her away from Karasuma. Any other Harima pairing is just wishful thinking in my opinion. Though it doesn't mean Eri and Harima doesn't look good together


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2008)

well the fact that tenma doesnt return the feeling and karsuma returns her feelings, means harima tenma is not possible; so i doubt harima is going to stay single either, oh well it will be cleared up over the next few chapters
-also i think the throwing away of his shades was kinda of symbol of him giving up


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 5, 2008)

Indeed it was a symbol. Because he didn't need to hide that fact about him anymore. Which means we get to say, and then there were only two. Its a tight race now, will he choose the loving Yakumo...or the feisty Eri. We will have to wait a week and see!


----------



## garouga (Apr 5, 2008)

JarethDallis said:


> Indeed it was a symbol. Because he didn't need to hide that fact about him anymore. Which means we get to say, and then there were only two. Its a tight race now, will he choose the loving Yakumo...or the feisty Eri. We will have to wait a week and see!



I don't think he's gonna choose anyone but Tenma. He likes no one but Tenma, and all he sees is Tenma. In fact he makes it clear that he will still pursue her in the future.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 5, 2008)

Gotta admit there is more development on the other relationships though.


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 6, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> well the fact that tenma doesnt return the feeling and karsuma returns her feelings, means harima tenma is not possible; so i doubt harima is going to stay single either, oh well it will be cleared up over the next few chapters
> -also i think the throwing away of his shades was kinda of symbol of him giving up


 
Well, i wasn't saying that Harima Tenma is possible. But if there's anything we've learned about Harima, its that he's nuts about Tenma and has no one else in his sights. I can easily see Harima staying single and keeping his torch for Tenma alive. Thats the kind of person he is. So, unless the mangaka abruptly tears up the characterizations he's crafted thus far, i think we won't see either Eri or Yakumo in the equation. Regardless, we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2008)

no i see it the other way, he saying she will hold a place in heart but hes gonna move one - otherwise it seems kinda stupid, before he met tenma he didnt love anyone, and she gave him that ability, if it ends where he only looks at her, its like she essentially didnt give him anything at all


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Apr 6, 2008)

it be gud if harima moves on i mean he wishes her happiness but if he w8 for her to come running back its like deep inside hes hoping that things would not go smoothly for tenma.

btw is this their last term?


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 6, 2008)

Each to their own i suppose : )


----------



## ti5i (Apr 7, 2008)

I figure it ok since the manga will still run in july and even further  i read on the official website of the author(yes i know a bit of japanese)
P.S. No i dont have the latest volume so stop asking 
-------------------------------------------------------------
The story so far is really good...the end of chapter 268 is really awsome it sortoff gave me shivers and things like that...and since nobody noticed he said that "a man will appear...And that man will be desperate" if you ook at it that means he hasnt give up 100%


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 7, 2008)

hmm if it ll run till at least july im curious to see what will happen


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 9, 2008)

alternate scene is alternate

anyways the current chapter was definately the most emotional one in my opinion. Harima has really shown he's a true man by letting Tenma go.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 11, 2008)

ch 269 is definite, imoto asks have you given up and hes like yea, then with regards to the never falling in love again, i think imouto comments are - really, implying that hes prolly gonna fall in love with somebody else cough *yakumo* cough, i like the scene with the butler at then end


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 11, 2008)

Watanabe is win! But how did he lose his eye I wonder. 

That is what Harima needed, a knee to the head!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 11, 2008)

hmm, i think the implication is that he maybe eri's butler in disguise, but then again he could have just lost his eye as well, i dont think they ever showed how eri's butler lost his eye
the knee to the head was indeed awesome, i still dont get one thing, why does harmia live with imouto and not his family , i mean where does his little brother live?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 11, 2008)

I think you mean Itoko, Imouto means little sister, and its Harima's nickname for Yakumo.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 12, 2008)

so its a restart for harima?! the tunnel vision has been destroyed!? ive gotta mark my calender for this shit cuz the rumble starts for real now


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 12, 2008)

I thought the real school rumble was when they had guns.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 12, 2008)

your right, i knew her name was the same as cousin but i got it confused with what he called yakumo


----------



## Champloon (Apr 12, 2008)

JarethDallis said:


> I thought the real school rumble was when they had guns.



ah those were the days... (good chapters, good chapters )

well what i meant its time for yakumo (if shes even interested) and eri to make moves on harima cuz it seems now he may actually notice them


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Apr 12, 2008)

it really makes me happy tenma is out of the picture now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 12, 2008)

^i know she is the main character, but at times she beyond stupid and i was like theres only so long you can use the density of character for jokes


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 12, 2008)

Champloon said:


> ah those were the days... (good chapters, good chapters )
> 
> well what i meant its time for yakumo (if shes even interested) and eri to make moves on harima cuz it seems now he may actually notice them



True enough, its times like this that it pays off to be in the Kid's Meal faction, since I cannot choose between them!

Tenma did get old after a while, if her and Harima had kids they would be beyond stupid!


----------



## nawz (Apr 12, 2008)

I just finished season 2 of the anime. What manga should i start from...

Thanks

-Desperately waiting for an answer ._.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 12, 2008)

JarethDallis said:


> True enough, its times like this that it pays off to be in the Kid's Meal faction, since I cannot choose between them!
> 
> Tenma did get old after a while, if her and Harima had kids they would be beyond stupid!



at least harima has his manga to fall back on or he could go back to being a fortune teller or score with eri whose rich, what would tenma do


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 12, 2008)

Pls....lay off Tenma. Her clueless-ness is what makes her charming


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Apr 13, 2008)

i hope eri swallow her pride and goes for jugular.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2008)

Lusankya said:


> Pls....lay off Tenma. Her clueless-ness is what makes her charming



the problem is look who is around her, eri, yakumo, akira, su, sarah, itoko, the nurse chick, she just looks pretty plan , i have no problem with her per se , im fine with tenmaxkarsuma


----------



## Arilou (Apr 13, 2008)

Harima needs a knee in the face so that he does not become unbearable 

But really. part of being a man is knowing when to let go I think.


----------



## nawz (Apr 13, 2008)

I think Tenma was a good character but really, they've exploited her in such an annoying way. As for Harima...jesus that guy needs to look at the obvious and not so...dependant on his manga XD

I am glad Tenma has jetted to America. Eventhough Harima says he won't find a new love i think Eri will somehow get in there. I hope she does anyway...

The fight between Karasuma (sp) and Harima was awesome though.

-Oh i finally caught up with the manga =]


----------



## Arilou (Apr 13, 2008)

Hanai and Mikoto are awfully cute.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 13, 2008)

yea jin is starting to make it seem that hanai x mikoto is cannon (i mean he didnt even harass yakumo when he went to her house)
gotta wait and see i guess


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2008)

you know , after harima threw away the glasses, i thought he was also gonna ditch the headband and beard
the thing with hanai and mikito is what happens with the glassess girl, she likes him and is kinda being pushed aside


----------



## Mistress Glory (Apr 17, 2008)

Has everyone heard? According to Wikipedia, there's at least going to be a School Rumble Third Term OVA coming out! 

"More than a year later, on February 27, 2008, Kodansha announced in Chapter 263 of the manga that the next OVA, School Rumble - Third Term, will be bundled [5] with volumes 21 and 22 of the School Rumble manga, the first of which is to be released on July 17."

Does anyone know what happens in those volumes..?


----------



## notme (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh man, the spoilers for the latest chapter (271) just came out today, and it is awesome.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 19, 2008)

Hmm, after reading ch. 269, it seems like the mangaka can fit another arc


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Havent read the manga sadly, but i love the anime


----------



## Arilou (Apr 21, 2008)

After reading the B-chapters....

Whoah, did Akira really do what I think she did?


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 21, 2008)

Man.....what the hell? Now Akira's involved? Or maybe she's just apologizing for being mean all year?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2008)

id like to see harima be a bad guy for a while
how is it four sided - yakumo likes harima
and i doubt akira likes hanai, she just likes to mess with people that why she apparently kissed him somewhere on the face


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Apr 22, 2008)

woot akira rawr  hanai sure is popular


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, Akira definitely has a thing for Hanai.  

Seems like it's been the time of confessions in the last couple of chapters.  Maybe Yakumo will finally reveal her feelings for Harima?  Or will Eri beat her?


----------



## camus (Apr 22, 2008)

dam I'm all reading the latest chapter of school rumble and hit hit the second b chapter I got wtf owned i really didn't see it coming at least not at this point in the manga. dam that hanai is freaking popular with the girls he has harima beat. go hanai go, I'm still cheering for mikotoXhanai ending although I feel bad for the other girls now.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 22, 2008)

And Harima is back on a path of self destruction. Perhaps Yakumo can save him from himself!


----------



## camus (Apr 22, 2008)

i'm liking what is taking place, just kinda sad that it looks like it might be over soon. i would not mind if they continue on for another year and just focus on the love triagles or whatever other geometric shapes you want to call it.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2008)

I thought it's endgame for school rumble over a year ago already, but somehow it always keeps throwing all development into the dustbin


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 22, 2008)

School Rumble the anime, made me lol extremely  hard. 

I should read this manga


----------



## Danse (Apr 22, 2008)

yes you should 
so should i, i havnt read the manga in such a long time im ashamed to call myself a fan 

but i shall start again from the beginning X3


----------



## Champloon (Apr 22, 2008)

the recent developments have gotten interesting love sqare with hanai and harima reverting back to his thuggish self

cant wait for the next chapters


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 22, 2008)

Danse said:


> yes you should
> so should i, i havnt read the manga in such a long time im ashamed to call myself a fan
> 
> but i shall start again from the beginning X3


Ill read with you X3


----------



## Danse (Apr 22, 2008)

Yayyyyyyyyy X3


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 22, 2008)

We can chat on msn between chapters X3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 22, 2008)

in all seriousness hanai realistically has two possiblities either suou or the  glassess girl, i would guess he ends up with suou but i do feel sorry for the glassess girl
-the blonde is one of those jokes thrown in 
and even if akira did like him, a big if, shes not a bitch like eri and would step back because its clear suou likes hanai


----------



## camus (Apr 22, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> in all seriousness hanai realistically has two possiblities either suou or the  glassess girl, i would guess he ends up with suou but i do feel sorry for the glassess girl
> -the blonde is one of those jokes thrown in
> and even if akira did like him, a big if, shes not a bitch like eri and would step back because its clear suou likes hanai



dam, hanai is pretty lucky though he has a pretty nice selection there. although i'm cheering for a hanaiXmikoto ending, chapters when they are together are always so funny. I just hope hanai gets over yakumo soon though.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 22, 2008)

It stands to reason Harima and Yakumo have the most realistic relationship. If only he wasn't so thick headed!


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 22, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> in all seriousness hanai realistically has two possiblities either suou or the  glassess girl, i would guess he ends up with suou but i do feel sorry for the glassess girl
> -the blonde is one of those jokes thrown in
> and even if akira did like him, a big if, shes not a bitch like eri and would step back because its clear suou likes hanai



To me it's Suou or Akira.   

With Suou you have that long term relationship and the constant teasing that occurs throughout the manga.   With Akira, you got her stern nature which could keep Hanai from overreacting.

In a way, it kinda parallel's Harima's future with either Eri and Yakumo.   (Noisy vs Calm.)   

Come to think of it, it also goes along with Karasuma (Calm) and Tenma (Noisy).


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 22, 2008)

I'd really like thhe kids meal relationship to work out but I guess it seems it's going to go either way at this point. Oh well I'll always love the kids meal option.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 22, 2008)

Aethos said:


> I'd really like thhe kids meal relationship to work out but I guess it seems it's going to go either way at this point. Oh well I'll always love the kids meal option.



I would too, but the man and his women scenario just doesnt happen very often! Thats sad.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 22, 2008)

i think eventually harima will snap out of his current funk, i just cant see him with eri, yakumo he at least respects, but eri he honestly doesnt care for

so what about ichijo and the blonde hair kid, think thats gonna happen?


----------



## penguin13 (Apr 22, 2008)

He might not care for her now but there will be some event, probably soon, that will trigger Harima into realizing that Eri is more than just an annoying girl. I am hoping for that moment so we can see some real development as far as relationship's go.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 22, 2008)

meh harima needs to realize that he deserves both Eri and Yakumo.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Apr 24, 2008)

woot! now eri and harima have a face off i can;t w8 for the nxt ch


----------



## Arilou (Apr 24, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i think eventually harima will snap out of his current funk, i just cant see him with eri, yakumo he at least respects, but eri he honestly doesnt care for



The problem (for Harima and Eri) isn't so much that he dislikes her as that he has continously misunderstands her. In a sense, the girl he dislikes isn't Eri  

I do think that Eri has a much better handle on Harima than the reverse (although she still doesen't understand him)


----------



## notme (Apr 24, 2008)

271 has been released...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Harima is such a jackass sometimes...  Damn him for making Eri cry!

Still, this chapter sets up yet another Flag arc, and that is good by me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 24, 2008)

Arilou said:


> The problem (for Harima and Eri) isn't so much that he dislikes her as that he has continously misunderstands her. In a sense, the girl he dislikes isn't Eri
> 
> I do think that Eri has a much better handle on Harima than the reverse (although she still doesen't understand him)



though only reason eri likes him is because she continuously misunderstands him, every time she likes him more is because of an accident, and i dont think harima is misunderstanding anything, her personality is that she is a snob although at times she has a nice side, he doesnt care for snobs
-hell she got angry at one of her best friends because she was jealous,
tch very petty


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 25, 2008)

Hmm....Harima seems to have gone a little too far  this time.


----------



## camus (Apr 25, 2008)

dam harima is pushing it now, I kinda like and dislike his new self I don't entirely like the goofy harima i like him to be in between. But we all know that thats where he will end up, too bad eri will get the bitch treatment until that happens. This is good stuff though , I'm happy and sad that school rumble is actually going somewhere cause that only means it will be over soon .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 25, 2008)

oh man, that was hilarious, i think this might be the point that i didnt expect to happen, harima might actually she another side of eri
-wow, cheap woman with cheap feelings


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 25, 2008)

camus said:


> dam harima is pushing it now, I kinda like and dislike his new self I don't entirely like the goofy harima i like him to be in between. But we all know that thats where he will end up, too bad eri will get the bitch treatment until that happens. This is good stuff though , I'm happy and sad that school rumble is actually going somewhere cause that only means it will be over soon .



Hey now Harima is just being himself. Calling Eri a cheap girl isn't that far out there with how he usually sees her. He see's her as an annoying princess who is a flirt and tease with every guy out there. It's perfectly normal that he would say that to her and claim that she doesn't know how it feels to be rejected.


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 25, 2008)

I dont think i've ever seen Eri flirt with anyone zzz


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 25, 2008)

Whoa, what a powerful Chapter.   When people were talking on the previous page, I got the impression she ran off crying.  But seems in the next chapter or two, we will have Eri finally confess her true feelings for Harima.  

Who knows, she might kiss him!


----------



## Champloon (Apr 25, 2008)

harima went a little to far there though he`s basing his opinion on how he thinks she is he should`ve @ least considered the fact he doesn`t honestly know her true character

well anyway new flag arc is go


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 25, 2008)

And I was close to saying...

THIS SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!! Watch as Oujo Vs. Imouto!!

But looks like its going a different direction.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 25, 2008)

Lusankya said:


> I dont think i've ever seen Eri flirt with anyone zzz



Well it's been shown that Eri is quite the heartbreaker. I think that would also tie into Harima's opinion of her. Since he thinks she enjoys turning down every guy that confesses to her.

By the way a ridiculously long but still interesting school rumble fanfic


----------



## Arilou (Apr 25, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> though only reason eri likes him is because she continuously misunderstands him, every time she likes him more is because of an accident, and i dont think harima is misunderstanding anything, her personality is that she is a snob although at times she has a nice side, he doesnt care for snobs
> -hell she got angry at one of her best friends because she was jealous,
> tch very petty



What Harima said that she was "cheap" what I got from the translation, which admittedly was prety difficult was that he meant that she was flighty: She falls in love easily and then breaks up and goes on with her life. (As contrast to Harima who has been pursuing the same girl for a long time and is really heartbroken)

Of course, Eri isn't like that at all. People have confessed to her several times (it is not something she is unused to) and she has always turned them down (because no one really did catch her interest), but when she did find someone she actually liked (Harima) she's actually been quite consistent. (Although not neccessarily good at showing it)

And of course, his "You don't know what it feels like to have the one you love love somebody else" schtick is totally wrong, because she *does* know, she's been dealing with that (not neccessarily *well*) ever since she figured out that Harima likes Tenma.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 25, 2008)

Arilou said:


> What Harima said that she was "cheap" what I got from the translation, which admittedly was prety difficult was that he meant that she was flighty: She falls in love easily and then breaks up and goes on with her life. (As contrast to Harima who has been pursuing the same girl for a long time and is really heartbroken)
> 
> Of course, Eri isn't like that at all. People have confessed to her several times (it is not something she is unused to) and she has always turned them down (because no one really did catch her interest), but when she did find someone she actually liked (Harima) she's actually been quite consistent. (Although not neccessarily good at showing it)
> 
> And of course, his "You don't know what it feels like to have the one you love love somebody else" schtick is totally wrong, because she *does* know, she's been dealing with that (not neccessarily *well*) ever since she figured out that Harima likes Tenma.



Yeah but Harima doesn't KNOW tthat she's been through that though since he doesn't even think in the slightest that Eri is in love with him. It doesn't matter if we know Harima's wrong. Harima himself doesn't think he's wrong because Eri has never shown him what she has shown the audiance. Harima thinks she's just in the way and constantly there to make his life miserable, and his opinions of her are accurately on par with someone who doesn't have the slightest clue that Eri actually does love someone.


----------



## Arilou (Apr 25, 2008)

> Yeah but Harima doesn't KNOW tthat she's been through that though since he doesn't even think in the slightest that Eri is in love with him. It doesn't matter if we know Harima's wrong. Harima himself doesn't think he's wrong because Eri has never shown him what she has shown the audiance. Harima thinks she's just in the way and constantly there to make his life miserable, and his opinions of her are accurately on par with someone who doesn't have the slightest clue that Eri actually does love someone.



Of course, the point is, Harima is wrong. (not to mention a bit dense) He's got an image of Eri that doesen't correspond to the real person.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 25, 2008)

look ever time shes had a chance just to be nice to him shes blown it, ie the temple scene, when she didnt know it was him she was all nice and composed and when she found out it was harima , she puts up this front like oh its you and goes back to her usually attitude
-alas i still hope imouto comes back into the picture, shes a better fit, supports him with out doing anything negative, and she clearly likes him as much as eri but she is too shy to say it , and the one time she did, harima being the idiot he is thought she was talking about manga


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 25, 2008)

Arilou said:


> Of course, the point is, Harima is wrong. (not to mention a bit dense) He's got an image of Eri that doesen't correspond to the real person.



Well yeah because Eri never showed him the real her.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2008)

^yea thats my point, a couple of times she begins to act nice, and the just ends up blowing up in his face, because her pride cant let her associate herself with someone like him


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't think Eri x Harima will happen any longer after what happened. But it's nice to see them both make up. Sorta


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 28, 2008)

^hmm i had the opposite reaction, this will allow harima to see eri for what she is for the first time, question becomes can take that verbal abuse and still forgive


----------



## TiRMcDoHL (Apr 29, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> I don't think Eri x Harima will happen any longer after what happened. But it's nice to see them both make up. Sorta



I feel quite differently, in fact, I think that Eri x Harima is very likely on the way the storyline has been developing.  Plus, I think it would all work out a little 'too' perfect if Tenma x Harima happens.  It would be much more realistic for either Eri/Yakumo x Harima then Tenma.


----------



## Ronin inactive (May 7, 2008)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone knew which chapter the school rumble 2 anime ended on because I'm thinking reading the manga where the anime left off. also, does anyone know if the anime skipped any of the chapters that was before the anime ended?


----------



## Arilou (May 9, 2008)

After reading 272... By now it fucking well SHOULD be Harima and Eri. Seriously. They'd have to pull some absolutely incredible writing skill out of their arse to make any other possibility acceptable to me by now


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 9, 2008)

new chapter out, man eri gave harima more of a beating then first aid, but it seems he now has a better impression of her, but i wish the chapters were longer than eight pages


----------



## Tyrannos (May 9, 2008)

Yea, so do I.   And after this chapter I really was thinking Harima could very well end up with Eri afterall.  

Though I still prefer him ending up with Yakumo.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 10, 2008)

I loved this chapter. Eri was finally honest with herself, not afraid to admit who she really is!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 10, 2008)

see i dont know, i think this chapter puts eri and yakumo on an even level, where before yakumo had the advantage, because harima had a negative impression of her, so as they say, now the real battle begins


----------



## Arilou (May 10, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> see i dont know, i think this chapter puts eri and yakumo on an even level, where before yakumo had the advantage, because harima had a negative impression of her, so as they say, now the real battle begins



But from a narrative POV, Eri has recieved way more character development and well, _attention_ than Yakumo.


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 10, 2008)

Man, I was at like chapter 240 something so I had to catch up...

But whoa...just whoa, what's with all the sudden character development - Karasuma really seems human and likeable now; and I just knew that Tenma wasn't THAT dense - and gah, I'm still shipping Eri/Harima especially after the latest chapter. <3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 10, 2008)

Arilou said:


> But from a narrative POV, Eri has recieved way more character development and well, _attention_ than Yakumo.



dont forget the chapter during the walkathon though, yakumo had similar development as well


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 10, 2008)

^ Yes, both characters have quite a lot of character development (within the 30 chapters I've just read, lol)

I so can't wait till the anime catches up - Yakumo's voice just plays in my head as she confronts Karasuma in that walking event.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 10, 2008)

i havent even started the second season yet, but i hope they do animate it till the end


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Karasumaaaa~


----------



## Lusankya (May 17, 2008)

Whoa....Drama from Karasuma.


----------



## G-Man (May 17, 2008)

Whoa!  Hold up!  Did I read the latest chapter right!?  It looks like Karasuma... well, you know...   

Damn, why can't poor Tenma catch a break.  All that way to America only to discover it was all for nothing.  Never even got to say goodbye...


----------



## BlueCheese (May 17, 2008)

Am I the only one that hates the way the manga has been for a while? All the characters changed personalities it's been so unnatural. It is no longer a comedy...


----------



## Gene (May 17, 2008)

Blue... you liked the resets? o_o


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 17, 2008)

It's not changed personalities, it's character development. :


----------



## BlueCheese (May 18, 2008)

Gene said:


> Blue... you liked the resets? o_o



The resets?



Lil Donkey said:


> It's not changed personalities, it's character development. :



Haha, well character development should happen over a decent period of time. Not every character changing suddenly.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2008)

Eri is the third main character and has been for a while.  I don't really even think it's debatable.  And frankly...i'm fine with it.  She's interesting.  Chapters focusing on her are much more interesting to me than Tenma-related chapters.


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 21, 2008)

BlueCheese said:


> Haha, well character development should happen over a decent period of time. Not every character changing suddenly.



Well yeah. But if you consider each character's situation, like for example Karasuma's death looming over him, I guess all that stress and tension broke him - giving him a sudden uh, change.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 22, 2008)

Well yes fair enough but everyone has been acting different for a little while now, not just the last chapter. To be honest deaths in School Rumble seems strange itself, who would have predicted that from the first half.


----------



## Lusankya (May 22, 2008)

BlueCheese said:


> Well yes fair enough but everyone has been acting different for a little while now, not just the last chapter. To be honest deaths in School Rumble seems strange itself, who would have predicted that from the first half.



I don't think he's dead.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 22, 2008)

I didn't mean to say he was. But I meant the possibility of death wasn't something you would expect in SR.


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 22, 2008)

Wasn't there a part in the anime where Harima misunderstood that Karasuma was at the hospital fatally injured or something - at deathbed?

Was that forewarning...I wonder.


----------



## Gene (May 22, 2008)

BlueCheese said:


> The resets?


There would be progress between two people's relationship but then all of a sudden some random joke pops out and ruins it.


*Spoiler*: _274_ 



Karasuma's not dead. He looked pretty fined as he was playing with a rubix cube. -_-

Judging from the translation of 274, it seems the events in 273 didn't happen. It was some sort of illusion or dream. Also Karasuma seems to have a mental disorder which has caused him to lose his memories. =s


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 22, 2008)

...Where are you getting chapter 274?


----------



## Gene (May 22, 2008)

There's a translation along with two spoiler pics at Wannabe's forum. I usually go there for chapter spoilers.

Spoiler pics

274 translation


----------



## BlueCheese (May 22, 2008)

Yeah but School Rumble is supposed to be funny not drama.


----------



## Gene (May 22, 2008)

School Rumble is a comedy/romance. I read it for both the comedy and the relationships between the characters. Nothing but comedy and no progress will annoy me. And it has in the past. I dropped the manga back when the Walking Festival first started since it was the same old usual resets. Picked it back up when I heard stuff was actually happening. After waiting anxiously for so long, I'm enjoying all the progress that is being made in the manga.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 22, 2008)

Fudge...Karasuma was so close to being with Tenma


----------



## BlueCheese (May 23, 2008)

Gene said:


> School Rumble is a comedy/romance. I read it for both the comedy and the relationships between the characters. Nothing but comedy and no progress will annoy me. And it has in the past. I dropped the manga back when the Walking Festival first started since it was the same old usual resets. Picked it back up when I heard stuff was actually happening. After waiting anxiously for so long, I'm enjoying all the progress that is being made in the manga.



Yeah ok but it doesn't mean all the characters have to start acting completely different.


----------



## Lusankya (May 23, 2008)

What is this? The amnesia angle? -.-


----------



## Gene (May 23, 2008)

BlueCheese said:


> Yeah ok but it doesn't mean all the characters have to start acting completely different.


Which ones? The only one I noticed was Karasuma.



*[Townsocks] School Rumble - 274*


----------



## BlueCheese (May 23, 2008)

You don't think so? Well ok, fair enough.


----------



## Gutsu (May 23, 2008)

Gene said:


> Which ones? The only one I noticed was Karasuma.
> 
> 
> 
> *[Townsocks] School Rumble - 274*



It makes sense with Karasuma with what he's going through same goes with Harima since he's loved is now pretty much gone and he had to let go of her, he tried to changed to he's old brutal self but after he's exchanged with Eri looks like he'll be fine now. Other then that don't know how anyone else is acting any different.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ch. 274_ 



...wow, I find it sad that Karasuma can't think for himself anymore 

This still leaves the possibility of Harima and Tenma now


----------



## Tyrannos (May 24, 2008)

The one thing that gets me is that all this time we knew he was leaving to America, and got convinced to stay longer.   But the thing that gets me is when he's finally there, his disease (Huntington's?  Parkinson's?)  suddenly went full blown.  

To be honest, when I was reading the chapter I immediately thought about the movie "50 First Dates" with Adam Sandler and Drew Barrymore.   Thinking that Tenma would do something similar.   But seems Karasuma is a total loss.  

I'm just hoping in the next chapter Karasuma looks up and goes, "Sorry, I was busy with the puzzle."  Instead of Tenma's quest ending in tragedy.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 24, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> I'm just hoping in the next chapter Karasuma looks up and goes, "Sorry, I was busy with the puzzle."  Instead of Tenma's quest ending in tragedy.



Here's hoping that does happen


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2008)

Okay, i'm not a big Tenma fan.  Never have been, never will be.  There are 5-6 girls I would prefer to see Harima with.  Preferably Eri.  However, I look at this chapter and it worries me.  It makes me believe that Harima and Tenma will continue with their unrequited loves.  Nothing would be a worse ending imo.


----------



## Gene (May 27, 2008)

I've read some spoilers on 275. I'm pretty confident Harima x Tenma won't be happening.


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 28, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Okay,



I liked how the mangaka drew that actually, looks really human.


----------



## Gene (May 29, 2008)

275 is out by Townsocks. Get it here.


----------



## Weebl (May 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tenma becoming a doctor? She wil be a clumsy one  At least now i'm fairly sure that harimaxtenma won't happen, however i have a feeling that he won't end up with eri/yakumo either.

btw,_DR. Tenma_, Monster, anyone?


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2008)

Hmm...kind of an uneventful chapter.  I hope we are going to have a scene shift now.  The Karasuma/Tenma stuff is always pretty boring.  (I actually think the two of them are a good match...I would just prefer for the focus to be elsewhere.)


----------



## Lusankya (May 29, 2008)

The hell?! What is this about Tenma wanting to be a doctor? This past few chapters have shown some very uncharacteristic plot directons. Do i sense an ending to the manga in the near future?


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 29, 2008)

Lusankya said:


> The hell?! What is this about Tenma wanting to be a doctor? This past few chapters have shown some very uncharacteristic plot directons. Do i sense an ending to the manga in the near future?



Yeah, the manga is gonna end soon. It was implied a few chapters ago.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2008)

It's time for the flag faction to be vocal.  We need to do our part to force the proper ending.


----------



## Gutsu (May 29, 2008)

Pretty much it's coming to an end hope before it ends hope several things get resolve like that one girl forgot her name that was scene to be with another guy which her boyfriend saw and then she later kissed he's friend wonder what's up with her?... :amazed


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 29, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Pretty much it's coming to an end hope before it ends hope several things get resolve like that one girl forgot her name that was scene to be with another guy which her boyfriend saw and then she later kissed he's friend wonder what's up with her?... :amazed



You're talking about the Madoka girl? She's a bitch, that's what's up with her. 



Rukia said:


> It's time for the flag faction to be vocal.  We need to do our part to force the proper ending.



How?


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2008)

Shit, I don't know.  I'm hoping for someone else to figure out the 'how'.  I'll sign a petition or something.

Besides, Eri/Harima = ratings.  The more prominent they are...the better chance there is that there will be good ratings for future anime seasons.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 29, 2008)

Lusankya said:


> The hell?! What is this about Tenma wanting to be a doctor? This past few chapters have shown some very uncharacteristic plot directons. Do i sense an ending to the manga in the near future?



Thankyou! Someone else thinking the same as me.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2008)

I don't like the idea of Tenma becoming a doctor either.  But i'm not as surprised as the rest of you.  I expected this to happen at some point.

As the series draws to a close...characters are beginning to focus on their futures.  There isn't as much time for fun and games after High School...Itoko has mentioned this many times throughout the series.  And we are starting to see that her prognostication was correct.  I expect Eri to accept a marriage proposal pretty soon.  She may not want to marry the dude...but she will accept regardless.  That's when Harima will have to make his decision.


----------



## Gene (May 29, 2008)

I'm expecting Eri's fiance to return. He didn't show himself much in the Kyoto arc and I think it's about time that he makes a proper appearance. But with this I can see flag strengthening. And I don't want that. ._.

Onigiri ftw.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2008)

Gene said:


> I'm expecting Eri's fiance to return. He didn't show himself much in the Kyoto arc and I think it's about time that he makes a proper appearance. But with this I can see flag strengthening. And I don't want that. ._.
> 
> Onigiri ftw.


Gene, you bastard...

I thought you were one of us.  

I do agree though.  That's exactly what I mentioned in my previous post.  It's time for Eri to choose a path towards her future.  Harima better hurry up and realize that his feelings for Tenma were merely infatuation...or he's going to miss out.


----------



## Gene (May 29, 2008)

I originally was. But while reading the manga I came to realize the true goddess of School Rumble. pek


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 30, 2008)

yea the manga is coming to a close soon, but these serious chapters are werid and dont feel like the rest of the manga, and i would like a resolution with harima before the manga ends

@gene wheres your sig and avatar from


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 30, 2008)

I'm glad I stumbled on this thread. 

So far, I'm detecting a close to the Tenma X Karasuma story. 

I'm a Flag Supporter so I'm guessing that Harima might develop feelings for Eri. 

Either way, the recent chapters caught me off guard coz the plot has been getting pretty serious especially Chap 275.


----------



## Champloon (May 30, 2008)

hell with all the shit thats goin on now with hanai and the others i thought that jin would keep it going till the end of high school for christs sake (or at least third term)

but from recent chaps that aint gonna happen


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 30, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Harima better hurry up and realize that his feelings for Tenma were merely infatuation...or he's going to miss out.



I really wouldn't say his feelings for Tenma were infatuation. At first yes, but it steadily grew to love. I mean, would you really go that far for a girl you're just infatuated with? No way I would.

Though, I do hope he realises that Eri is there for him. 

About the Tenma and doctor thing, sure it's a bit surprising 'cause it came out of nowhere - but considering Tenma's personality and what she had just experienced, it also makes sense. (The thing I'm going o_O is the speed of her education transfer.  But oh well, it's School Rumble breaking the laws of time and mass of paperwork again. )


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 30, 2008)

although maybe with the turn of events harima and eri is possible, but why does everyone here like her, i personally dont care for her much
i like yakumo and akira


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 30, 2008)

Yakumo and Akira? Is it because they show less sudden emotions than her?

Nothing goes wrong with a tsundere. Nothing. Unless it's a badly created tsundere.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2008)

Gene said:


> I originally was. But while reading the manga I came to realize the true goddess of School Rumble. pek


I don't have a problem with the onigiri folks.  It would probably be my second choice.  Although, Cousin on Cousin isn't bad either.  



Kira Uzumaki said:


> although maybe with the turn of events harima and eri is possible, but why does everyone here like her, i personally dont care for her much
> i like yakumo and akira


GTFO.  

Actually, I will say this...I used to dislike Akira.  Things have changed.  I can now appreciate her humor and her contribution to the Group of 4.  She has a role to play and she does a marvelous job with it.


----------



## Gene (May 30, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> @gene wheres your sig and avatar from


Seto no Hanayome


*Spoiler*: _276 spoilers_ 



Seems to be about Yakumo and the ghost girl.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2008)

Gene said:


> Seto no Hanayome
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _276 spoilers_
> ...




Damn, that's a worrisome direction for me.  I might have to drink tonight.

I'm pleased that the focus has shifted though.  I was getting a little tired of Tenma/Karasuma.  I prefer to take them in extremely small doses.


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 30, 2008)

Aww, I was finding the Tenma/Karasuma extremely cute. But yes, a change of direction will soon be needed - 'cause we are worrying what the heck the others are doing too.

There are so many characters in this manga now. @.@


----------



## Weebl (May 31, 2008)

I like both Yakumo x Harima and Eri x Harima, but the second pairing should happen. Seriously, Flag has more development, more 'moments', more interactions and it was obvious that Eri has a crush on harima since the early parts of the manga, whereas i would define most of the Yakumo x Harima relationship as friendship. Imo, HarimaxEri ending would be more 'logical', yet i wouldn't mind Yakumo ending 

There is also a possibility for an open ending. In the end Harima will end up alone and neither Yakumo x Harima nor Eri x Harima fans will be upset. On the other hand no one would be satisfied either 

As for c.276 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like Yakumo will overcome her inner problems. Maybe she will make some decision concerning Harima.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 2, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> although maybe with the turn of events harima and eri is possible, but why does everyone here like her, i personally dont care for her much
> i like yakumo and akira



It's probably the way Jin Kobayashi was able to develop her character. I for one didn't immediately take a liking to Eri, but after a couple of chapters, I started to get interested in her character.


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 2, 2008)

Immortal Flame said:


> It's probably the way Jin Kobayashi was able to develop her character. I for one didn't immediately take a liking to Eri, but after a couple of chapters, I started to get interested in her character.



Same here, I think she's also the most developed character in the series, didn't care for her much in the beginning but when Jin started developing her character that's when I started to like her.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 2, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Same here, I think she's also the most developed character in the series, didn't care for her much in the beginning but when Jin started developing her character that's when I started to like her.



I recall how I initially perceived her to be an egoistic rich girl. Harima's mistaken confession to her pretty much served as a turning point to her surprising development.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2008)

i like akira and yakumo because i like i prefer the more quiet and werid characters - like hinata from bleach, nemu from bleach, rei from evagelion
-i dont see eri as anything more than a brat, if she hadnt acted so arrogant from the beginning shed of def been on better terms with harima a long time ago
-i wouldnt mind hairoxnurse though 

@gene - who the hell is the girl with pinkish hair, i take the other is the mermaid chick, i stopped reading a while back, and was gonna watch the show soon


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 3, 2008)

Although I'm a Flag Supporter, I find the Harima x Nurse (Tae) to be an ok pairing. It's just that there really hasn't been much development on the pairing as of late. 

Yep, Akira's weirdness can be so hilarious at times. One wouldn't take her for a joker at face value coz she looks serious


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 8, 2008)

i just like the nurse because she calls harima hario, and always gets him into sticky situation, plus shes kind of ditzy at times

i remeber when she was stuck in the floor in the penguin suit, and got yakumo and sarah stuck, ah what a minks

oh at rukia, its at times like these its good to know that flag burning is legal in this country


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2008)

All I have been able to find so far is a spanish translation of the new chapter.  Yakumo gets pretty emotional at one point (a rare emotion for her)...so I wonder what exactly she was talking to that Poltergeist about.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Jun 8, 2008)

I-it took me a while to recognise you, Rukia. o_O

Where did you find that spanish translation?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2008)

tokyotosho


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 9, 2008)

Rukia said:


> All I have been able to find so far is a spanish translation of the new chapter.  Yakumo gets pretty emotional at one point (a rare emotion for her)...so I wonder what exactly she was talking to that Poltergeist about.



emotional is a rare emotion indeed, yakumo shows emotion through out the series but she reserved and polite like a lady, something eri only makes a poor attempt at


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2008)

Lil Donkey said:


> I-it took me a while to recognise you, Rukia. o_O
> 
> Where did you find that spanish translation?


Townsocks has released the chapter.

Nothing really important came out of it though.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yakumo is apparently lonely with her sister gone and after she converses with the figment...she realizes that she can be strong even with Tenma gone.  That she can be independent after all.

Harima is mentioned by the figment as well...so that storyline isn't completely gone yet.

Not my favorite chapter.  But I preferred it over the Tenma/Karasuma action of late.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, it's not over between Yakumo and Harima just yet.  

When she was talking with the ghost, I got the impression she was gaining courage that would eventually get her to confess to Harima.   I just hope she does that, because I hate for her to end up alone.   Her best friend is in a convent, Tenma's overseas and not likely to return for a long time, and the guy she loves is going to be taken by another woman.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 10, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i remeber when she was stuck in the floor in the penguin suit, and got yakumo and sarah stuck, ah what a minks



Not to mention it was her idea of a joke, but it backfired on her 

It's quite rare to see Yakumo get emotional. Whether she will end up with Harima or not is anyone's ballgame. I'm just harnessing a guess that Yakumo, will indeed break out of her shell and be more sociable from this point on.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 10, 2008)

that was an interesting chapter, though i was half expecting sarah to show up at the point when the ghost said yakumo has no one


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 10, 2008)

I expected the same thing, but I guess Kobayashi wanted to further dwell into Yakumo's psyche in this weeks chapter.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Jun 10, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> emotional is a rare emotion indeed, yakumo shows emotion through out the series but she reserved and polite like a lady, something eri only makes a poor attempt at



Because Yakumo was based in the beginning as a stereotypical Japanese female who would be the perfect Japanese wife, whilst Eri is stereotyped as the foreigner (who are believed to undertake anger management). Blame Japanese's views on us foreigners.



Hm...I'll read the chapter later, I'm too much in the Geass hype. ^^


----------



## Weebl (Jun 14, 2008)

Spoilers for 278.

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 278_ 



Itoko says to harima that eri is going to change schools (probably because of this whole marriage). Harima mail's eri, and when she doesn't respond he goes to her house. There he meet's Max (lol woot?) who begs (?) harima to stop eri from transferring (and  there is sth about that only harima can do this because he is special or sth like that). I heard that manga is coming to an end. Flag ending? Noo, i first want to see some conlusion for Mikoto/Yakumo/Hanai etc 





*Spoiler*: _Some spoiler pics from 278_


----------



## 8ghosts (Jun 14, 2008)

chapter 288? wtf?

I thought it was at chapter 276


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2008)

I like these spoilers, but I am also clueless about their origin.  As far as I know...we only have up to chapter 277 available at the moment.


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 15, 2008)

That's the spoiler for Ch. 278.


----------



## Weebl (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry, it's for 278


----------



## Gene (Jun 15, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I like these spoilers, but I am also clueless about their origin.  As far as I know...we only have up to chapter 277 available at the moment.


The spoilers are from Wannabe forums. 278 is this week's chapter. Townsocks is behind. :x


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks like it really is gonna end.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 17, 2008)

Weebl said:


> Spoilers for 278.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 278_
> 
> ...



I wish to see the same thing. It'd be inappropriate imo if other loose ends in School Rumble were not given a clear ending.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2008)

Not necessarily.
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm getting tired of things not going anywhere.  Why is Harima going to her house?  I thought he didn't care?  Why didn't Eri respond to his text message?  It's frustrating.  Everyone in School Rumble is a coward when it comes to love.


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh he cares especially considering the fact Eri helped him out when he needed it the most just a few chapters ago.


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 21, 2008)

Crap, the end is nigh. I'm gonna be a bit depressed.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2008)

When it finally ends...they will be able to animate it till it's conclusion if they wish.  And I think that's a good thing.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 21, 2008)

I love this manga it has to be one of my all time favorites. Everyone has some sort appeal to them, making them likable. Even the minor characters. Im going to be very sad once its over. ut at least there is still the anime. The anime to my surprise does the manga much justice.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 21, 2008)

Damn i just did catch up with this manga... I didn't pay attention to it all this time but i guess catching up this close to the end is good for me...

also... MANLY TEARS ...


----------



## Gene (Jun 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _280 Summary_ 





			
				aohige ( ಠ_ಠ) from Animesuki said:
			
		

> Harima tells Eri why doesn't she find a job and feed herself.
> She explains him that she has a sick mother, and can't afford to do so.
> Harima tells her he's pissed at everything, her situation, her attitude, her circumstance, and the look in her eyes.
> He then offers to work for her mother. (he probably doesn't realize it, but that's a proposal )
> ...



Flag ending.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, that was a really critical chapter.  It's amazing to see it happen so quickly.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jun 28, 2008)

:amazed never expected that


----------



## Weebl (Jun 28, 2008)

^ It was quite obvious if you ask me. Especially after Kyoto arc.


----------



## Weebl (Jun 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _btw, pics from 280_


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2008)

Damn...we need the animation team to get busy.  I want to see this animated someday.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 30, 2008)

so ch 280 the last official chapter?


----------



## notme (Jun 30, 2008)

No...

While Flag is now almost assured, SR still has quite a few loose ends to tie up before its final chapter.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 30, 2008)

Weebl said:


> ^ It was quite obvious if you ask me. Especially after Kyoto arc.



I was half-expecting Harima to do something radical. After all, he has a tendency to unwittingly do something nice for Eri. With the "Flag" Story Arcs that have taken place thus far (like the Kyoto Story Arc), I think that Flag will indeed happen. Maybe Kobayashi might even disclose somehow that Harima may indeed have nascent feelings for Eri after all this time. That aside, like I've mentioned in a previous post, I hope that other loose ends are tied. It won't be enough for the manga to end with just a Flag Ending.  

As far as the anime is concerned, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the production team will see it through til it's very end.


----------



## Weebl (Jul 1, 2008)

^yup, manga is strongly hinting at flag ending, but there is also a possibility of "hey guys, lets be friends" type of ending. Onigiri is too undeveloped to happen in logical/non forced way, imo. Sadly i also have a feeling that KJ won't conclude side stories 

Sangakki trailer shows both kyoto arc and harima vs karasuma fight from recent chapters so i assume that they will animate whole manga material.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 2, 2008)

Weebl said:


> ^yup, manga is strongly hinting at flag ending, but there is also a possibility of "hey guys, lets be friends" type of ending. Onigiri is too undeveloped to happen in logical/non forced way, imo. Sadly i also have a feeling that KJ won't conclude side stories
> 
> Sangakki trailer shows both kyoto arc and harima vs karasuma fight from recent chapters so i assume that they will animate whole manga material.



The thing about Onigiri is that Harima sees Yakumo only as a friend. It would've been a plausible ending back then imo, especially during the Walking Festival Arc, but with the way things are going, the possibility of it happening is pretty low.

Hot damn! Things are looking up indeed for the SR Anime.


----------



## Lusankya (Jul 2, 2008)

Whoa at the latest chapter. Eri finally did it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 2, 2008)

Gotta love how Akira is getting some blackmail evidence to use against Eri.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 2, 2008)

Manly friend is MANLY...

in before epic fight and baldness... XD


----------



## Arilou (Jul 2, 2008)

Everyone at once now.... Awww....

I'm actually getting teary-eyed.

*kills all witnesses to the above incident*


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 2, 2008)

JarethDallis said:


> Gotta love how Akira is getting some blackmail evidence to use against Eri.



Akira and her videotaping habits never fail to crack me up.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 2, 2008)

Immortal Flame said:


> Akira and her videotaping habits never fail to crack me up.



Akira gets evidence at all costs in case she needs it! Just to prove something happened like, Eri being honest!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 2, 2008)

JarethDallis said:


> Akira gets evidence at all costs in case she needs it! Just to prove something happened like, Eri being honest!



I have a feeling that the vid might play a pivotal part a bit later. It could be the last straw for Eri to finally fess up and be honest.


----------



## notme (Jul 3, 2008)

280 is the greatest SR chapter ever...  Eri was just so adorable, and Harima was badass as usual.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jul 3, 2008)

lol harima was backed into a corner


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 3, 2008)

This has gotta be one of those  big leaps for Flag. 

I mean at this point it'd be silly if those two don't end up together imo. 

I'm givin' Kobayashi props for making Harima look like a bad ass even in a sensitive situation. 

So I went to youtube to check out the Season 3 trailers. It looks promising alright. I did some further research about it. Most may already know this info, but it's only gonna be a 2 ep OAV. I dunno if that's basically it or those OAV's will serve as some sort of transition before they could move on to the series eps the way they did before they started producing Season 2. ><


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 4, 2008)

okay question, for the life of me, i could swear in an earlier chapter someone mentioned eri's mom was working in sweden or something along those lines, so where does this my mother is sick come from
280 was a good chapter though


----------



## Weebl (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow, in the next chapter...


*Spoiler*: _ch. 281 spoiler_ 



 Yakumo is back  Maybe there will be Eri-Yakumo war  But then one faction has to lose, do you think that KJ has balls to do it?


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 4, 2008)

hey, so I just finished catching up with this manga last night, and I gotta say, I LOVE it. A few plot twists have pissed me off, but all in all, it's a great manga, though the whole Karasuma being unable to think, and essentially dying seemed like a little too much to me.  But I've read the last few pages of this thread and I see alot of stuff about "Flag endings" and "Onigiri endings" could someone please explain.  And as for whether or not it really is ending, I really hope not, but also, with the latest chapter, doesn't that now seem a little unlikely for it to end anytime particularly soon

well anyways, I'll be on this thread a lot from now on I guess


----------



## Weebl (Jul 4, 2008)

Flag= Eri x Harima pairing
Onigiri= Yakumo x Harima pairing


We don't have any official info concernig whether manga is ending or not, but when i'm reading most recent chapters i think it probably is ending.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 4, 2008)

^^^thanks, though the names don't make much sense
Also, i think there are just too many loose ends and such that need to be resolved for this to end very soon, I do agree that Kobayashi might be gearing up to end it, but I don't think it'll be very soon at all.  Especially because i think that there is going to be a long arc involving a face-off with Shawn, and, as stupid as it may be, Harima may not even give up Tenma by that point, which I would hate, cuz HarimaxTenma was my least favorite pairing out of all possible pairings for Harima (and that even includes Akira)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 4, 2008)

Flag refers to the athletic festival when Eri and Harima started becoming friends.
Onigiri refers to when Yakumo gave Harima onigiri.


----------



## notme (Jul 4, 2008)

JarethDallis said:


> Flag refers to the athletic festival when Eri and Harima started becoming friends.
> Onigiri refers to when Yakumo gave Harima onigiri.


Actually Flag is a term that refers to Japanese dating games.  Every time the main character of one of these games gains affection from one of the girls it is "flagged" by the game in order to direct the story towards a particular ending.

This is a more in depth description of the term from Wannabe's SR wiki...



> The name "Flag" finds its origin in an analogy involving dating simulation games.
> 
> Dating simulations form a genre of computer games wherein the player makes a set of decisions to influence the outcome of the plot - with the intent of having a relationship with one of several heroines in the story. Different choices can result in endings with different girls - so the player's goal is to end up with the girl of his/her choice.
> 
> ...


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 4, 2008)

ok, I get it now, makes some sense, thanks guys
I guess I'm for flag then, but either flag or onigiri works great with me, I'd love both of those endings


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 6, 2008)

Thar is also the kids meal faction, it involves Harima and two girls! Every man's dream!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 6, 2008)

Weebl said:


> Wow, in the next chapter...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ch. 281 spoiler_
> ...



He might imo. Considering the random nature of SR, it could happen.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 7, 2008)

GIRL FIGHT!!!*gets the popcorn ready*


----------



## Champloon (Jul 10, 2008)

ch 281 is out

read online

havent read such a funny ch in awhile


*Spoiler*: __ 




and thus begins the war for harima
also its the first time ive actually seen yakumo admit she likes harima out loud


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 10, 2008)

Hilarious, Eri didn't want her fiance to stay with her, but now that he's with her nemesis, she finds excuses to drag him off.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 10, 2008)

YAKUMO STRIKES BACK  (well actually... it' more like her friends strike lol...)


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 10, 2008)

Champloon said:


> ch 281 is out
> 
> read online
> 
> ...



The chapter is so funny and ironic especially on Eri's part. What does Kobayashi have in mind for us SR fans?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2008)

Damn, that's surprising.  It makes me think he's not going to go with either Eri or Yakumo.  I never expected Yakumo to show up again talking about Harima.  Every time we think a character has made some progress...it's quickly erased.  I think it's pretty frustrating.


----------



## Gene (Jul 11, 2008)

What exactly was erased?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2008)

Gene said:


> What exactly was erased?


You took my words too literally.  After last week's chapter, I was prepared to proclaim Harima/Eri as a done deal.  Yakumo's reappearance has created down in my mind though.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^What is this down you speak of 
But yeah, I see what you mean, but I just want confirmation of a pairing, preferrably HarimaxEriX3
It's getting too dragged out, just give him a girl already


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2008)

Harima's too cool to be a one-woman man.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 11, 2008)

Time to turn this into a harem.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



according to spoilers the manga will end with chapter 283


----------



## Gene (Jul 11, 2008)

Rukia said:


> You took my words too literally.  After last week's chapter, I was prepared to proclaim Harima/Eri as a done deal.  Yakumo's reappearance has created down in my mind though.


I wouldn't have liked School Rumble to end without one last Flag vs Onigiri clash. Plus I'm personally glad Onigiri is back in the game since I support it.


8ghosts said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> according to spoilers the manga will end with chapter 283



*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that's just a rumor so far. I haven't see a source on that yet.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 13, 2008)

Currently on 269. Tenma's departure was sad


----------



## notme (Jul 13, 2008)

Gene said:


> I wouldn't have liked School Rumble to end without one last Flag vs Onigiri clash. Plus I'm personally glad Onigiri is back in the game since I support it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



The spoiler pic for the final page of the chapter says that the next one will be the last chapter.


----------



## Gene (Jul 13, 2008)

Well I'm ready to RAGE. Bring it on, Kobayashi.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 13, 2008)

School Rumble is so awesome.


----------



## Weebl (Jul 13, 2008)

wtf is wrong with KJ? What about 'shawn arc', what about Eri-Harima fake engagement, what about Yakumo's "Maybe I love him?".... this is bullshit, why did he start all this things? Just to end them suddenly, without any closure? 
btw, in 282 Harima looks like depressed, unshaven tramp, while the rest is all happy and shit. Fail.

I hope that someone is just trying to trick us, and in reality Harima will show Eri and Yakumo how manly he is


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2008)

Leaving School Rumble "open-ended" would be a terrible decision.  And I think it would be cowardly.  It would mean that he was afraid of disappointing fans of certain pairings.


----------



## Gene (Jul 13, 2008)

There's no way he's leaving it open ended, especially after he went through the trouble setting up Shawn's appearance  and bringing back Onigiri. 

My guesses are:
a.) This "last chapter" crap is a gag
b.) School Rumble really will end, but KJ will continue the series through a sequel like "School Rumble: insert.subtitle.here"


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 13, 2008)

I would not rule out anything at this point. Just look at what happened with mx0 and series like that


----------



## Zetta (Jul 13, 2008)

He can't end it yet. There's not enough closure. He put in both the engagement and the living with Yakumo thing. If he had just put in one and left the other, that would have been  enough closure with perhaps a chapter of future Harima with either Yakumo or Eri, maybe going to visit Tenma and what's left of Karasuma...

It's either a gag or a new project. I mean, with Tenma gone, he could try to bring SR into a different direction. With Harima's burden in the form of Tenma gone, maybe it's time for him to discover love all over again...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 13, 2008)

Whether or not its a gag, I certainly hope that it won't be the end just yet. Leaving certain plots unresolved is a wrong move imo.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 13, 2008)

Not only that, but did whats his face ever find out about his cheating girlfriend(Suseo i think her name was)?

I wanted to see her get yelled at


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 13, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Not only that, but did whats his face ever find out about his cheating girlfriend(Suseo i think her name was)?
> 
> I wanted to see her get yelled at



Shigeo never found out. That plot too deserves a closure. I mean it'd be ridiculous if Shigeo never found out. He'd be a poor fool if he remained in the dark about Madoka's two-timing.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 14, 2008)

Yep, that needs to be fleshed out, no guy should remain oblivious to being played a fool.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 14, 2008)

who cheated on who? I forgot that part

it would be a horrible ending considering only tenmas shit came to a closure
all that time wasted on tenma and she isn't even the most interesting character

why do the shirleys of the world get killed off yet the tenmas and rankas remain alive and failing?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 14, 2008)

Shigeo and Madoka. There the couple that had that mini chapter talking about how the dude was to embarrased to kiss her but they did. Shes been cheating on him


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 14, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Shigeo and Madoka. There the couple that had that mini chapter talking about how the dude was to embarrased to kiss her but they did. Shes been cheating on him



If ever that plot comes to a close, I'd bet that Nishimoto's little group will be his support group of sorts to console him.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope that it won't be the end... It seems like there's still tons of stuff unresolved.


----------



## Weebl (Jul 14, 2008)

Ah, some guy on animesuki said that  'september release listing from the Shonen Magazine website shows that volume 22 will be the last.' So it will end with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



only True Oudou being resolved? lol.




It means either:
1)Shit ending. []
2)School Rumble will become School Rumble 2. [this is unlikely ]
3)Anime will provide a real ending for better sale purposes. [  ]

I don't like any of this possibilities. I just want 20 chapters to conclude SR in decent manner. Guess we have to wait.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't understand that.  They have spent 280 chapters teasing pairings and aren't going to make a decision?  Why did we even bother reading it all of these years then?


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 14, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I don't understand that.  They have spent 280 chapters teasing pairings and aren't going to make a decision?  Why did we even bother reading it all of these years then?



cause it was fun and awesome?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2008)

Aethos said:


> cause it was fun and awesome?


This sort of ending leaves a lot to be desired though.  It's unsatisfying.

I enjoyed the comedy along the way, but making Harima into Eri's future husband and having him move in with Yakumo is basically the writer's way of continuing the onigiri/flag debate forever.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 14, 2008)

unless we get a threesome out of it.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

Screw that, Onigiri ending for life.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 14, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Screw that, Onigiri ending for life.



We will get a Kids Meal ending and you will like it


----------



## Gary (Jul 14, 2008)

Very good manga I need to finish it though D:


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 14, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I don't understand that.  They have spent 280 chapters teasing pairings and aren't going to make a decision?  Why did we even bother reading it all of these years then?



My sentiments exactly. What's the point of the story if it doesn't have a fitting closure to it right? All this time, we've followed it and for what? I seriously hope that Kobayashi isn't gonna pull any punches in the supposed last chapter of SR.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 14, 2008)

Immortal Flame said:


> My sentiments exactly. What's the point of the story if it doesn't have a fitting closure to it right? All this time, we've followed it and for what? I seriously hope that Kobayashi isn't gonna pull any punches in the supposed last chapter of SR.



Most manga always end open ended. I don't think I've seen very many end with everything resolved.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 14, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Most manga always end open ended. I don't think I've seen very many end with everything resolved.



It's true, but I don't think Kobayashi should follow the trend.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 14, 2008)

Immortal Flame said:


> It's true, but I don't think Kobayashi should follow the trend.



Why not? If he made a decision either way one side would get hurt. Leaving it open ended means everyone wins.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 14, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Why not? If he made a decision either way one side would get hurt. Leaving it open ended means everyone wins.



I don't really mind if it's going to be a Flag Ending, Onigiri Ending, or Kid's Meal Ending. The way I see it, nobody really wins because there is no definite closure to the story. If it is open ended, even though many endings are possible, it still won't feel enough because those supposed endings are only mere probabilities that will never materialize. I'd admit that it's fun cooking up possibilities, but in my case, it just doesn't feel adequate. Cool me square, but that's the way I feel about it.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 14, 2008)

Immortal Flame said:


> I don't really mind if it's going to be a Flag Ending, Onigiri Ending, or Kid's Meal Ending. The way I see it, nobody really wins because there is no definite closure to the story. If it is open ended, even though many endings are possible, it still won't feel enough because those supposed endings are only mere probabilities that will never materialize. I'd admit that it's fun cooking up possibilities, but in my case, it just doesn't feel adequate. Cool me square, but that's the way I feel about it.



well supposedly Tenma is the main character and since her story is resolved it really doesn't matter about anyone else apparently. Even though we care more about Harima than Tenma.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 15, 2008)

Aethos said:


> well supposedly Tenma is the main character and since her story is resolved it really doesn't matter about anyone else apparently. Even though we care more about Harima than Tenma.



I certainly hope that Kobayashi isn't using that reason to leave things unresolved  

Anyway, since I'm feeling rather nostalgic for some odd reason, I thought I'd post this vid for us SR fans.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOLYx4ibt6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 15, 2008)

I liked this more:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryXN9axEreU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 15, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> I liked this more:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryXN9axEreU[/YOUTUBE]



The ass kicking in the vid is bad-ass. Nice vidpost


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 15, 2008)

as far as endings go this one is the best

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeDQpiMmEO0[/YOUTUBE]

but of course nothing beats Harima's theme

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RieLhgz-iU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 15, 2008)

@ Aethos: Harima's theme encompasses his feelings alright, but for some odd reason, I crack up. I must've associated the song far too much with some of the comedic scenes.  

Yep, us SR fans are getting nostalgic indeed.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 15, 2008)

Immortal Flame said:


> @ Aethos: Harima's theme encompasses his feelings alright, but for some odd reason, I crack up. I must've associated the song far too much with some of the comedic scenes.
> 
> Yep, us SR fans are getting nostalgic indeed.



I just love the full version of that song. Harima's theme is the episome of awesome when it comes to the anime.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 15, 2008)

Despite my odd association of Harima's theme to comedic scenes in the series, I'd have to concur that it's a cool song.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 15, 2008)

hey when you hear that theme you know Harima is gonna do something awesome


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 15, 2008)

Aethos said:


> hey when you hear that theme you know Harima is gonna do something awesome



or something wacky


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 15, 2008)

or even both. Because he's Harima Kenji one of the greatest manga characters to ever exist.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 15, 2008)

Aethos said:


> or even both. Because he's Harima Kenji one of the greatest manga characters to ever exist.



Nonetheless, the guy's one of a kind for unwittingly helping people out (especially Eri) despite being a bad ass.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 15, 2008)

Indeed. Despite being annoyed with her. He's always the first to help her out.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 15, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Indeed. Despite being annoyed with her. He's always the first to help her out.



It's funny how he begrudges his actions while the other is genuinely smitten and grateful in a way.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 15, 2008)

meh personally why he ever stayed attached to Tenma I'll never know.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 15, 2008)

Aethos said:


> meh personally why he ever stayed attached to Tenma I'll never know.



His attachment to that girl imo pretty much symbolizes a person's hope to have a chance of sorts with the person he/she loves. Although the decision he made would hurt, it was the right choice. 

Back on topic, my take on his attachment illustrates just how illogical attraction is.


----------



## Weebl (Jul 15, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Why not? If he made a decision either way one side would get hurt. *Leaving it open ended means everyone wins.*



IMO it means that everyone loses.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 15, 2008)

Personally, I believe ending a story open-ended is only viable if you're planning a sequal. You owe your fans to give closure.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 15, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Personally, I believe ending a story open-ended is only viable if you're planning a sequal. You owe your fans to give closure.



The thing is any author would most likely counter that with "we don't owe the fans jack shit." After all the author will end the story the way they want to end it whether it gives closure or stays open ended.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Any author who respects his fans wouldn't say that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 17, 2008)

282, was a wtf is going on chapter, time has passed?, they look the same, harima is riding a bike presumably in the US and is singing songs, the last page, i hope the last chapter is longer than the normal 10 pages and at least makes an effort to wrap everything up, maybe a 10 yr later chapter


----------



## Lusankya (Jul 17, 2008)

Yea, looked like some time passed. Probably a little after they graduated. Damn, last chapter coming. I'm gonna miss this.


----------



## Cold (Jul 17, 2008)

So it's gonna be left open-ended...  That seems like such a waste.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, chapter 282 was bad. I mean I knew the ending would be rushed, but come on. The time skip came out of no where. I'm not fundamentally against time skips at the end to show how characters are doing years later, but this one had NO set up at all. When I first started reading the chapter, I actually had to check the chapter number to make sure I hadn't skipped a chapter or something. It goes right from Yakumo vs Eri heating up with Harima posing as her fiance, to years later where Harima has mysteriously dissappeared....

WTF???


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

It would have made sense if the contents of the timeskip would be added in some School Rumble 2-ish setting but now all I saw when I read the chapter was...

281: ZOMG I CAN CONTINUE AND MAKE GOOD ENDING!
282: J/K GAIS LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 17, 2008)

I have to agree. Chp 282 was obviously rushed and came out of nowhere. If the next chapter really is the final chapter, it would look like the manga just crashed and burned right at the finishing line.


----------



## Weebl (Jul 17, 2008)

KJ started those big plots (Shawn, Eri vs Yakumo) only to drop them next chapter? 

Good KJ you're kinda cool 

God, i hope there will be School Rumble Z


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 17, 2008)

I heard there's going to be a continuation called School Rumble Z (I'm not joking). So maybe that's going to resolve everything. -_-


----------



## Weebl (Jul 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _About School Rumble Z xD_ 



 420 名前:マガスペNo.9予告より ◆Ijbg3iR4eg [sage] 投稿日:2008/07/16(水) 19:46:44 ID:z91KrT6g0
センターカラー16ページ　大きく激しくスクランが変わる!
｢スクールランブルZ｣　ページ数も8P→16Pになんと倍増!
学園コメディの大看板のハズが学校を飛び出して騒々しさ激増!!

Fan translation
Center color 16 pages. The big intense School Rumble is going to change!
"School Rumble Z" page count is going to double from 8 to 16!
A sudden increase of activity after this academic comedy flies out of school!!(not 100% sure on this line...)

Anyone know what 学園コメディの大看板のハズ means exactly? I'm unsure what ハズ is so..


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2008)

as we say in this place...

HIJO DE !...

damn... confusing timeskip is confusing... 

if Z is real then it'll start with "what happened that caused you to set off on a trip Harima?"... I just know it ...


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2008)

Did Tenma say she was going to wrestling practice O_o


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 17, 2008)

But but but what about the Flag v. Onigiri story!?


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 17, 2008)

Damn i want to see end  of story not open-end story .. i hate that .. i hope next chapter will end of chapter. ..


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 17, 2008)

Aethos said:


> The thing is any author would most likely counter that with "we don't owe the fans jack shit." After all the author will end the story the way they want to end it whether it gives closure or stays open ended.


Without the fans then the author would not have a job.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 17, 2008)

School rumble Z () FTW!!!

Harima looks awesome in this chapter, but when Tenma asked them to come I was like "Where the hell is my Flag vs. Onigiri", but when they said years, I was like "WTF is this shit, Kobayashi you raging asshole" But when I hear of School Rumble Z I am content with the ending to School rumble being like this, as long as he makes it right in Z


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2008)

Baby Raptor said:


> Damn i want to see end  of story not open-end story .. i hate that .. i hope next chapter will end of chapter. ..


Yeah, this is a fucking disaster.  School Rumble is never going to end apparently.

A time-skip in School Rumble?  The characters will no longer be in school?  WTH!?  

Why is Tenma bothering Harima?  No one likes that pairing!  Stop wasting our time!


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, next week is it.  

That Time skip took me a second to process it, but boy poor Harima.   Nothing happened with Eri or Yakumo, and he's traveling around living hand-to-mouth, still thinking about Tenma.   Meanwhile she's gotten or getting married to Karasuma.


But you know, I got this crazy feeling that Harima is going to crash the wedding, then by some screw up, people will think he's confessing to either Eri or Yakumo.  Tenma's being her typical clueless self and she's all happy for them, all while Harima's trying to reveal his true feelings.   Then in the end there is a double wedding.   

If such a senario occurs, then it probably means Harima ends up with Eri.  Because everytime there is a misunderstanding, she's involved somehow.

Though I'm still rooting he ends up with Yakumo.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 17, 2008)

If there really is a School Rumble...Z  then awesome! Nice to see if its really gonna be a 16 pg chapter. When I started on the manga after watching the anime, I was pretty surprised to see a chapter only having 8 pages. Then I understood why each episode had 3 parts to it.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 17, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> School rumble Z () FTW!!!



Even if there will be a School Rumble Z I doubt I will be contented with the ending that Kobayashi will execute. That friggin' timeskip just made me wonder as to what the hell happened before they met up again in America. 



			
				insomniac666 said:
			
		

> Harima looks awesome in this chapter, but when Tenma asked them to come I was like "Where the hell is my Flag vs. Onigiri", but when they said years, I was like "WTF is this shit, Kobayashi you raging asshole" But when I hear of School Rumble Z I am content with the ending to School rumble being like this, as long as he makes it right in Z





			
				Tyrannos said:
			
		

> But you know, I got this crazy feeling that Harima is going to crash the wedding, then by some screw up, people will think he's confessing to either Eri or Yakumo. Tenma's being her typical clueless self and she's all happy for them, all while Harima's trying to reveal his true feelings. Then in the end there is a double wedding.
> 
> If such a senario occurs, then it probably means Harima ends up with Eri. Because everytime there is a misunderstanding, she's involved somehow.



I'm thinking of the same thing. Although I do hope that such a thing happens because the ending would feel "right" imo. 



			
				Tyrannos said:
			
		

> Though I'm still rooting he ends up with Yakumo.



A crazed scenario just played in my head, Hanai might attempt to make his "move" on Yakumo after seeing Harima unwittingly confess to Eri.


----------



## Cold (Jul 17, 2008)

Has School Rumble Z been confirmed? 

This sounds like a joke...  A joke that I really want to believe 

I really don't see why he would have rushed this to this extent if there was a school rumble Z...  And how is it even School Rumble anymore if they've all graduated?  

Sorry for the little rant, but this is pissing me off


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 17, 2008)

CF, you aren't CF anymore

but if their isn't a School Rumble Z () then I'm gonna rage so hard


----------



## Lusankya (Jul 18, 2008)

What's this business about school rumble z? Some sort or joke or wishful thinking?


----------



## nawz (Jul 18, 2008)

Is it really going to end? T_T...


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ch.283 trans_ 





> #283 CLASS
> 
> Everyone's there, and they start throwing pies.
> A pie is thrown towards Tenma, and Karasuma catches it.
> ...






OH FUCKING WOW


----------



## Weebl (Jul 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ch. 283 summary from AS and WF_ 




1.Everyone's there, and they start throwing pies.
A pie is thrown towards Tenma, and Karasuma catches it.
Another pie is thrown towards her, and Harima shows up... to catch it.

Harima: Looks like you guys are having fun. No one told me of this class reunion... what a bunch of rude classmates, eh?

Karasuma: You are... you are.... Ha.... Ha....

Tenma?: What!? Do you remember Karasuma-kun!!

Karasuma: Ha...Hanai-kun!!

Tenma?: Not quite!!

Harima: Tsukamoto... I came after all, sorry about that.

Tenma: Harima-kun...

What....!?

What's this saddended look in her eyes...!

No... it can't be!!

Harima starts fantasizing again

[Harima-vision]
Tenma: After we were separated, I finally realized.... After all, I.....think I love you Harima-kun.
Harima: (I knew it!!! Yes, that's what's up with Tenma-chan!! Luckly I'm in a church... this must be a sign from God... no, fate!
This must be the time for me to confess....!!!)
[/Harima-vision]

Harima: Tsukamoto....I can say it now. I....
Tenma: *sob*
Harima: What!!? What's wrong Tsukamoto!!?

A pie is thrown into Harima's face.

Mikoto: Why are you making her cry!

Harima: What....

Tenma smiles, with tears in her eyes.

Tenma: Welcome back.... Harima-kun!

final page splash: 2-C forever!

-Fin-


2.
The 2-C mob characters like Asou, Tonariko, and others have lines too.
Sagano calls Tonariko "Jun-chan".
One of the unknown name listed in the manga for 2-C girls was 砺波順子 (Tonami Junko) so that's probably Tonariko's real name.

Kinu is married, and is living in US with her husband.
Saitou hears that, and gets depressed. 

Tanaka and Nagayama are engaged!

Umezu and Madoka are still going out.

Karen starred in a Dojibiron movie, and is scheduled for another movie.
She calls Imadori by his name, Kyosuke, when he's beaten up by Lala... suggesting they are going out as couples now.

Mikoto's cup-size increased. 





*Spoiler*: _ch. 283 pics_ 














*Spoiler*: _My reaction_ 









...but people say that SR Z is confirmed:
"School Rumble Z on Magazine Special confirmed. Center Color.
Page counts double from 8pages to 16 pages.
Does not specify if this is a serialization, or just a new episode."

wtf.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 18, 2008)

That's it?   

Suou's boobs got bigger.  



Anyhow, I wonder if SRZ is going to take off from here in their adult lives, or we going to reset to their High School (where some characters from SR are still there)?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 18, 2008)

Or maybe from University? Starting with Harima needing Eri to pull strings to get him into the University or something? Iunno...we can only wait an see if it is indeed real, cause it cant end that way.


----------



## Weebl (Jul 18, 2008)

Even anime filler endings were better than this shit. If SR Z will carry on plots with shawn, engagement, Yamo we will know that there won't be any solid development, and Harima will disappear for years, just to show up in scene from ch. 283. 

Harima:failure, he didn't get to confess to Tenma after 283 chapters. What about his manga? What about his change from delinquent to "good guy". What about all this Flag development?What about Yamo?

Mikoto's development: D--->F

Eri:Her plot concerning "finding true love" is completly unresolved. Same goes for family problems, wedding etc.

Yakumo:I expected....many things......

Hanai:From some point he was just filler character.

Akira:???


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 18, 2008)

283=RAGING PIECE OF SHIT FAILURE
I rage so hard right now


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 18, 2008)

I knew tenma would ruin this manga 
school rumble Z better have NO TENMA in it


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 18, 2008)

The ending actually wouldn't have been all that bad if School Rumble was a romance comedy all the way through. But Jin gives us some LOL SERIOUS HIGH SCHOOL DRAMA in the last 30 or so chapters and just ends it with a  LOL YOU GOT TROLLED.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 18, 2008)

Its official, Tenma is the devil incarnate!


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know what to think. I mean I don't mind it's open ended but the fact that Harima still has Tenma tunnel vision makes me RAGE


----------



## Cold (Jul 18, 2008)

Ha ha hahahahahaha...

All of that wishing for nothing 

It was all so very pointless 

Goodness, my buddies who only watch the anime are going to be pissed 

I'm so upset about this I actually can't stop laughing.  How dare that jerk end it like this?  Oh man, RAGE RAGE RAGE.  Lol, that freaking jerk.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 18, 2008)

He fucking threw all the development Harima had with Eri and Yakumo out the window like it never happened. Not to mention all that Hanai x Makoto stuff meant absolutely nothing in the end.

I may not mind it being open-ended in the flag and onigiri department but even series that end open-ended don't pull shit like this. Heck I'm so much in RAGE right now I want to say the SR ending is worse than... than... all of Naruto Part 2 and Hueco Mundo combined. Heck the SR ending is SO shitty it makes InuYasha's ending look good by comparison.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 18, 2008)

ITS OFFICIAL

JIN KOBAYASHI=GOD OF TROLLS


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 18, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> ITS OFFICIAL
> 
> JIN KOBAYASHI=GOD OF TROLLS



JIN KOBAYASHI = THE SENTRY OF MANGA KA


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 19, 2008)

The guy's fucking legendary. 

He writes a manga for 6 fucking years and the story hasn't moved one bit from the first chapter. The character relationships haven't gone anywhere. But we do get PIE. FUCK YEAH PIE

SUCCESSFUL TROLL IS SUCCESSFUL

EDIT: lol it seems the Japanese are RAGING like hell too. Apparently the 2chan spoiler thread got 1500 posts in just 6 hours.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> The guy's fucking legendary.
> 
> He writes a manga for 6 fucking years and the story hasn't moved one bit from the first chapter. The character relationships haven't gone anywhere. But we do get PIE. FUCK YEAH PIE
> 
> ...



So what are the elevens saying about this?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

*Ignores shitty ending and drools at Harima's leather coat*


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 19, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> EDIT: lol it seems the Japanese are RAGING like hell too. Apparently the 2chan spoiler thread got 1500 posts in just 6 hours.



They got out the torches and the pitchforks.  Next comes the tar and the feathering.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

After this I have no right to ever complain about what happens in Naruto and Bleach ever again... Nothing that happens in those series now could ever be as bad as this ending.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 19, 2008)

this is worse than the 666 satan ending

wtf

so Z will be published monthly yet only 16 pages?


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 19, 2008)

Damn, guys !! Just reading your reactions make me want to avoid spoilers ! It's... It's like knowing a disaster is coming, yet still wanting to see it happen !!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 19, 2008)

if z happens then good, if not, this may rival 666 satan as one of the most wtfh endings in manga


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 19, 2008)

^Even if it does get a sequel it doesn't mean anything. He might as well have named the sequel "School Rumble ch.2" because nothing fucking happened. I wouldn't have even minded if Harima ended up confessing to Tenma but FUCK ALL WE GOT WAS PIE

@Aethos, I heard their reactions were the same as everyone else. RAGE.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 20, 2008)

I didn't expect people still raging about this...

no who am i fooling?... the world will never forget ...



8ghosts said:


> this is worse than the 666 satan ending



holy crap that's harsh XD...

...

but true ...

PIE ENDING CONFIRMED FOR GOD TIER TROLL...


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> I didn't expect people still raging about this...
> 
> no who am i fooling?... the world will never forget ...
> 
> ...



school rumble chapter 283. NEVAR FORGET!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2008)

Zetta said:


> *Ignores shitty ending and drools at Harima's leather coat*


Don't post this shit.  School Rumble was a fucking ripoff and a fucking waste of time.  The writer took a cowardly, indecisive stance and left everyone dissatisfied.  How long is Z going to last?  6 more years?  It almost feels like Rumiko must have had a hand in this...this is like Inuyasha dragging ass for three years too many.

This ending may have been intended to fuck with the fans.  Maybe the writer is chilling in his flat right now laughing sadistically about how he fucking "owned" his fans?


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 20, 2008)

I bet school rumble z will be about tenma's and karasuma's marriage/college life/dealing with memory loss


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 20, 2008)

is the last chapter already out, where at ?
i dont necessairly considered 666 satan the worst ending just the most rushed, ie wrapped up quickly for some reason, escaflowne is without a doubt the worst ending
-as long as harima is in z then its fine, if its just about tenma, ill drop the sucker like a 10 ton weight, i always felt harima carried the series, and the parts with just tenma were lackluster


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2008)

Out of some misguided sense of loyalty to Tenma (probably his worst character)...the writer has managed to ruin his work.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 20, 2008)

So i take it that i shouldnt start watching the anime nor read the manga?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh there is nothing wrong with the Anime or the Manga, it's just the ending that is disappointing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 20, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Out of some misguided sense of loyalty to Tenma (probably his worst character)...the writer has managed to ruin his work.



wow we actually agree on something for once, i thought she was basically a buffon, she has the type of personality you find charming for a while and then your like please ax this character


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 20, 2008)

Weebl said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ch. 283 summary from AS and WF_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I was reading through the summary all I felt was, RAGE! 

It felt like f'n Kobayashi pulled a fast one on everyone! All those character developments and plots got flushed down the toilet like shit! 

Damn it!


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 20, 2008)

RAGE!!!!!!!
Kobayashi can suck my motherf****** d***


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 20, 2008)

I was expecting Harima to have gotten over Tenma, but I was mistaken. I thought he moved on already with that chapter of Eri slapping some sense into him. But no, KJ just had to make him see another Tenma Tunnel Vision. 

The manga had so much promise in it, but he completely shat on his work.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 21, 2008)

School Rumble Z  that is joke??   if that is true ...  I wonder Anybody will got Golden hair simalir Dragon Ball z???  Tenma will SuperTenma???


----------



## Gene (Jul 21, 2008)

Are you being serious?


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 21, 2008)

( joke with Z part ) 
i want to see end of school rumble unless it will more interesting something to get my attention  ..

i prefer to see new chapter ( i wait for next chatper ) before i will comment about it ..


----------



## Lil Donkey (Jul 21, 2008)

*reads spoilers*

Oh. Buddha.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 21, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> So i take it that i shouldnt start watching the anime nor read the manga?



If you don't read it, I will find you and hurt you.


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 21, 2008)

Heh ? 

...

THIS IS FUCKING LAME !!! THE HEEEEEELLLLLLL !!!???????


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 23, 2008)

Zetta said:


> If you don't read it, I will find you and hurt you.



Cant say its very tempting to read it if the ending is very lame 

I watch the anime though, then see if i like it enough to keep reading it after that.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 24, 2008)

So I read the final chapter in Utopia. 

I'm pissed off with this ending. Nothing was ever resolved in SR. Kobayashi totally shat on us fans with this shitty ending.  

Pie ending...............What a way to end it Kobayashi.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 24, 2008)

why cruel world ruin it ...  why i love manga   it is ruin ?!?!?!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 24, 2008)

Baby Raptor said:


> why cruel world ruin it ...  why i love manga   it is ruin ?!?!?!



My sentiments exactly. The manga had so much excitement going on, but good ol' Kobayashi just decided to pull a fast one.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 24, 2008)

Taking sign ups for delivering a good ol fashioned ass whoopin. For this injustice, he needs an ass whoopin, he could of at least given us, one definite ending damnit! Weapons optional! And if Masashi pulls somethin like this, we'll go and give him an ass whoopin too!


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 24, 2008)

wow this ending is even more disgusting after you read it

just fucking wow

it felt like some filler type b chapter

fuck you kobayashi


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok now School Rumble Z Starts next week


----------



## Frostman (Jul 24, 2008)

Tougou never cease to amaze me,  that pose he dose on the last page made me fall out my seat for some reason...

The ending was pretty random, i feel like i missed something between chapter 281 and 282. I wonder what this School Rumble Z is all about and how long it will go on for.


----------



## Gene (Jul 24, 2008)

Yagami1211 said:


> Ok now School Rumble Z Starts next week


SRZ starts August 20.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 24, 2008)

Well in a way the spoilers made it a bit worse than it actually was.  I was thinking Tenma was marrying Karasuma, but it just ended up being a class reunion in the US.  Though in the end, nothing was really resolved.   The only exceptions is that Suou's boobs are F cups now (DD's in the US), and Harima screwed up his life being a drifter.


I'm almost certain now that School Rumble Z is going to be a continuation of the time jump.   Though if that's the case, the ending could've been done differently.


----------



## Cold (Jul 24, 2008)

Alright, 95% of rage has dissipated 

School Rumble Z does actually exist


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 24, 2008)

If it had ended like that i would've gone


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well guys that was an interesting first chapter, a bit long at around 2,000 some odd pages, but who knows what'll happen in chapter two 


Absolutely nothing happened, I would have been somewhat content with the ending if fucking Harima didn't STILL have fucking tunnel vision for fucking miss annoying ass teeny tits 

With the tunnel vision all development is GONE. Without it, it had some decent development and a lot of comedy and enjoyable moments. But hell, when their all 20 something and look identical and act identical to their old selves, and Harima still loves Tenma, well fuck you Kobayashi, you raging ass of epic trolling preportions. FUCK YOU!!!!!!!

School Rumble Z  (), better be fucking good or I'll rage for hours


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 24, 2008)

Gene said:


> SRZ starts August 20.



It better be decent. I'm sure Kobayashi at this point knows that everyone is pissed with the ending of School Rumble. Certain plotlines must be resolved


----------



## Silvers Rayleigh (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, the ending was pretty bad but i cant wait for School Rumble Z.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 24, 2008)

He probably had to get a body guard to prevent the ass whoopin.


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 25, 2008)

LOL! I'm so glad I stopped reading this manga at ch 240. Resolve things you POS! Maybe I'll start up again if SRZ turns out to be decent... but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 25, 2008)

Silvers Rayleigh said:


> Well, the ending was pretty bad but i cant wait for School Rumble Z.



With the way SR ended. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Kobayashi won't pull off the same shit that he did unless he's gone completely wacko and he decides to end SRZ shittyly coz SRGT is in the works.


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 25, 2008)

SCHOOL RUMBLE

GT

SSJ4HARIMA


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 25, 2008)

Hiruma said:


> SCHOOL RUMBLE
> 
> GT
> 
> SSJ4HARIMA



 

Well, given Kobayashi's random nature, he might pull it off to lampoon DB. 

Anyways, that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## aaasss (Jul 25, 2008)

I got trolled hard x(

Last week I was all like wtf is going on... When I read it yesterday I RAGED!

But looking at these comments had me cracking up . 

Kobayashi=GOD OF TROLLS!

Trolling level to surpass GARliness of Kamina soon!


----------



## Nuzzie (Jul 25, 2008)

did tenma ever forgive harima for "trying to rape her"?


----------



## Gene (Jul 25, 2008)

When did this happen?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 25, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> did tenma ever forgive harima for "trying to rape her"?



She never found out. Or atleast, she did at some point but then Harima rushed her to Karasuma because he was supposedly dying and crashed his bike with her onboard, giving her amnesia.


Read the paragraph above: he brought in fucking amnesia because he was too chickenshit to progress his manga.


Also, fail as the ending was, this is epic.



Harima has 5 different flavours of badass oozing here.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

I hate the US class reunion, honestly I had wished Tenma and Karasuma to be written out for a long time, they annoy me to no end.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 31, 2008)

aaasss said:


> I got trolled hard x(
> 
> Last week I was all like wtf is going on... When I read it yesterday I RAGED!
> 
> ...



Kobayashi = God of Trolls just made my day.  

Despite all the raging, at least there's something for us to laugh about.

XDD


----------



## Sasufag (Aug 12, 2008)

I just did read chapter 283 so will School_Rumble continue? the ending was really wierld.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 12, 2008)

Next time...on_ School Rumble Z_?


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 13, 2008)

The whole going to America thing felt like filler


----------



## Danse (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah it did kinda feel like that
but hey i rather read/watch filler then none


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 14, 2008)

Id rather read good stuff (._.)


----------



## The Transporter (Aug 14, 2008)

So.

Instead of going for the downright amazing and out of left field no one calling it HarimaxEri ending(?) that would have been fantastic and filled me with glee.

He did an America arc.

We get pie.

And no couples for the main cast.

FFFFFFFFFFU

Oh wait School Rumble Z thank god.

I am praying we get a goddamn apology out of Tenma for playing the stupid bitch yet really knowing all along.


----------



## Danse (Aug 14, 2008)

i want pairings

AND I WANT THEM NOW


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 15, 2008)

I WANT KARASUMA TO DIE. 

And Yakumo x Harima plz.


----------



## Danse (Aug 15, 2008)

i love Eri  

NO NO NO NO Yakumo x Harima


----------



## horsdhaleine (Aug 16, 2008)

i like eri. but i adore tenma-chan  and her ahoge pek


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 18, 2008)

The ideal ending would be Harima realizing that Yakumo >>>>> Tenma, but sadly, this is School Rumble.  

SRZ is going to be more of the same shit.


----------



## Weebl (Aug 19, 2008)

ok, I heard that SRZ will be mothly. No more than 20 pages per issue, and according to spoilers first chapter is some random shit-gag in Edo-period Japan.


----------



## Gene (Aug 19, 2008)

oh lawd

I have to wait for another month until the real first chapter? -_-


----------



## Weebl (Aug 19, 2008)

One month yes. Provided that second chapter will be the "real one"


----------



## Sasufag (Aug 20, 2008)

Didnt he SRZ come?? Where i can read it??=O


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 21, 2008)

Gene said:


> oh lawd
> 
> I have to wait for another month until the real first chapter? -_-



The 'real' first chapter is going to be random crap involving Harima chasing after Tenma again.

And again.

And again.

And again.


----------



## Sasufag (Aug 21, 2008)

Where i can read School_Rumble Z chapter 1[english]??


----------



## Danse (Aug 21, 2008)

downloading now


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2008)

Wait what.. it already started with the followup series? That was fast


----------



## Gene (Aug 21, 2008)

It's going to be monthly from now on though. ):


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 22, 2008)

Weebl said:


> ok, I heard that SRZ will be mothly. No more than 20 pages per issue, and according to spoilers first chapter is some random shit-gag in Edo-period Japan.



Looks like Kobayashi is taking it slow after the shit that he pulled off.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 22, 2008)

What date is SRZ due out again?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2008)

I finally lol'd at school rumble again. I hope it keeps up like that


----------



## pierrot harly (Aug 24, 2008)

Why bother with the Z? It basically, just looks like business as usual.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2008)

No idea why he made a followup series when it's the same anyway, either. Maybe just as a parody (obviously dragonball). 

As long as it's fun to read, who cares.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 24, 2008)

I have mixed feelings...

also... 

Countdown to cake ending starts ...


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 24, 2008)

Can't say i liked it all that much, i want to see the main-story, not this shit.


----------



## insomniac666 (Aug 24, 2008)

what the fuck

T-minus 200 chapters until cake ending


----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2008)

Z was Funny


----------



## Gene (Aug 24, 2008)

I liked the first chapter and thought it was funny. But still, can't wait for the actual story.


----------



## Sasufag (Aug 24, 2008)

First chapter was little funny but i wanted main story and why heck there is that Stupid Z?????? why it isnt  School_Rumble 2? just like Dragonball Z...


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 24, 2008)

Sippe said:


> why heck there is that Stupid Z?????? why it isnt  School_Rumble 2? just like Dragonball Z...


That's the point....


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 25, 2008)

Ummm it may be speculation but I think the Z may refer to how Gundam continued as Zeta Gundam or Z Gundam. I wasn't too fond of the filler chapter. I would of preferred if it was an actual start to the story. Not a damn filler story. If he's doing a monthly he needs to stay away from those cause he has the time to write something decent.


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 25, 2008)

Writing something decent would mean less time to fap.  

Fillers with plot going absolutely nowhere obviously works for him.


----------



## Nuzents (Aug 25, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Can't say i liked it all that much, i want to see the main-story, not this shit.



me too, i don't mind these sometimes, but how are you going to start off a new series with one, it should have started with reality...

this could have been put before the end of the final ch of SR...poor way to start off a new series..


----------



## Pheles (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe he's actually going to make a full series that's an alternate reality like that. It's possible.

I still want more Harima x Yakumo action in the real thing though... and we missed what happened with the engagement too! So many things to resolve.


----------



## Nuzents (Aug 25, 2008)

Pheles said:


> Maybe he's actually going to make a full series that's an alternate reality like that. It's possible.
> 
> I still want more Harima x Yakumo action in the real thing though... and we missed what happened with the engagement too! So many things to resolve.



I like Eri and Harima, so I wanted to see them get together when they are forced to do stuff for pretend but end up liking it...  If the whole series will be about this, i'll probably stop reading it after a while, not that it will effect the author


----------



## pierrot harly (Aug 29, 2008)

So is this going to continue after that werid timeskip, or will he rewind and skip that last chapter of school rumble?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 29, 2008)

Pheles said:


> Maybe he's actually going to make a full series that's an alternate reality like that. It's possible.
> 
> I still want more Harima x Yakumo action in the real thing though... and we missed what happened with the engagement too! So many things to resolve.



I was thinkin that Kobayashi is pulling off the same idea from that side chapter in the first season of School Rumble Manga as a means of introducing SRZ to his audience. 

I hope that it's just an introduction and nothing more.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 29, 2008)

I hope they drop the previous series's storyline altogether, and keep introducing fresh, new settings and situations.


----------



## 8ghosts (Aug 30, 2008)

why is tenma still in it? Her story is done and she should stay in America with Karasuma and not mess up the story again. First chapter was pure trash


----------



## Brian (Aug 31, 2008)

I  this series, Harima is one of my fav manga characters.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 31, 2008)

so whens the next chapter supposed to come out


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 31, 2008)

I heard that it's gonna be a monthly thing.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2008)

Magazine change?

I guess that means a lot more pages and not just 7-12 per chapter.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 31, 2008)

*Is not so sure about this whole School Rumble Z thing*


----------



## Gene (Aug 31, 2008)

I heard it's going to be weekly after the next chapter next month.



8ghosts said:


> why is tenma still in it? Her story is done and she should stay in America with Karasuma and not mess up the story again. First chapter was pure trash


The natural chapter didn't even have a story. It was a gag chapter so there's really nothing wrong with Tenma being in it. -_-


----------



## Wesley (Aug 31, 2008)

8ghosts said:


> why is tenma still in it? Her story is done and she should stay in America with Karasuma and not mess up the story again. First chapter was pure trash



Don't worry, they'll be ran out of America in the next chapter.  With flaming pitchforks and barbeque sauce.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 31, 2008)

Harima x Yakumo plz.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 31, 2008)

Gene said:


> I heard it's going to be weekly after the next chapter next month.



Cool. It'd be painful just waiting for the succeeding chapters on a monthly basis.


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Sep 10, 2008)

Can someone tell me what is going on? i read chapter 283. they were in a church and temna was going to marry that karamusa and then harima showed up and the end........

And what is wrong with the last few chapters. its completely shit.... 
going to America and stuff. I have been a fan of School Rumble since 2003 and i think ima go to japan and kill the mangaka..

HarimaxTenma!
tenma is so cute but i kinda hate her now because of the american arc

but anyways if i see Kobayashi in real life walking down the street i will punch him in the face and more. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO MAD! LOL


----------



## Immortal Flame (Sep 10, 2008)

There was a supposed time skip at chap 283 wherein they're all grown ups and having a class reunion of sorts. 

Yeah, Kobayashi totally trolled us all.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 11, 2008)

According to townsocks, the Z stands for Natural, its like the b means flat, and the # means sharp. I hope it starts to turn out better.


----------



## Gene (Sep 20, 2008)

The second chapter is another gag chapter btw. Medieval era this time.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2008)

No more gags please D:

Louis Armstrong


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 20, 2008)

Okay this qualifies him for an ass kicking. Unless he is moving to a new weekly publication that is.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2008)

By the way I think Karasuma is the lamest "character" : (read plot device) *in any anime/manga ever*.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 22, 2008)

Very. He makes some characters seem more interesting


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 4, 2008)

OH lulz second chapter was funny


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 4, 2008)

Exorcist Harima lulz


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 4, 2008)

ok i'm some (probably of chapters behind) and was wondering if anyone could help in what chapter volume i was....
from what i can recall tenma and Karasuma were walking on the beach or something like that during that walk event...
i might be confusing with something else...


----------



## Severnaruto (Oct 5, 2008)

So, SRZ turns out to be shit.


----------



## Cold (Oct 5, 2008)

This isn't ok...

Why did they think this would be ok?


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 5, 2008)

I didn't even finish the chapter, it was too fucking boring....


----------



## Immortal Flame (Oct 5, 2008)

So far SRZ has pushed 2 gag chapters out in the open. Will Kobayashi even whip up some of the old magic he used on SR?


----------



## Cold (Oct 5, 2008)

I was hoping for two things with the announcement of SRZ.  The first thing was for closure in the relationships (knew it wasn't at all likely)  The second was to create a new story with new developments... I got neither...  We got random ass stories that serve no purpose at all.

So disappointed


----------



## Lusankya (Oct 5, 2008)

Only 2 chapters in. Give him some time.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 5, 2008)

Didn't someone say that this is just temporary until he moves to another weekly magazine?


----------



## Cold (Oct 5, 2008)

What's temporary?  School Rumble Z?  Is he supposed to pick the original story back up when he gets reestablished then?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I mean why would he as an artist abandon his story he developed over years to do stupid one shots that is what I mean. He has to be planning another move because the one shot chapters never were interesting.


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Oct 5, 2008)

^ Well, SR ended with San Gakki, we dunno really what will be about about this new season. Just give the author some more time.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 5, 2008)

This was the last gag chapter IIRC


----------



## Cold (Oct 5, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> This was the last gag chapter IIRC



I'll believe in these words


----------



## Immortal Flame (Oct 5, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> This was the last gag chapter IIRC



I hope that that'd be the case. Two gag chapters are enough.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2008)

How long is "Z" going to last anyway?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 6, 2008)

okay im a little confused, is z gonna be just a short kinda ova series that doesnt really follow any story, or are the first two chapters like that, and then it will get back to the story


----------



## Gene (Oct 6, 2008)

Nobody knows yet. Both are a possibility though.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 6, 2008)

If the story will continue I'll have to be after the time skip happened in the final chapter. Considering we know that Harima ended up with no one and two the characters have already graduated from High School. Unless the manga-ka does a reset by saying "oh what happened in the final chapter was just a dream sequence" type of thing then that way he'll be able to continue the High school setting.

Anyways the ending to School Rumble was pure shit. Harima ends with no one, still has eyes on that retard Tenma, the manga-ka abandon the Harima and Eri engagement plot and we don't get to know much as to what happened to other characters and their relationships.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 6, 2008)

im hopping he does does what you say , and pretend the last ch didnt happen and continues the story


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 7, 2008)

This is certainly going nowhere... >/ _ \>...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 7, 2008)

true, im guessing we will know with the third chapter, although, if z just continues the story, these first few chapters could just be bsides like in the first series, the little nonsense chapters at the end of the volume


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 8, 2008)

or maybe we'll get a bit of the actual story at the end of every volume ...



...



...


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2008)

I hate the "z" concept


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 12, 2008)

I just read the last chapter...





wat?...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 13, 2008)

My thoughts exactly, and errr what is the deal? Are we back to where we should be?


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 13, 2008)

I wonder how sucky the sequel is right now.


----------



## xoxangelwings (Nov 15, 2008)

I haven't seen Eri in a single one of the School Rumble Z chapters... ]


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 15, 2008)

new chapter made me lol honestly


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 15, 2008)

It also proved one thing. Tenma is the harbinger of Harima's destruction.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Nov 16, 2008)

All that wealth burned to dust just coz of a friggin' cigar.


----------



## Gene (Nov 16, 2008)

xoxangelwings said:


> I haven't seen Eri in a single one of the School Rumble Z chapters... ]


She was in the first very one...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 21, 2008)

I get the feeling the manga is officially dead.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2008)

School Rumble Z is still going on.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 21, 2008)

I guess but when it has been like three filler chapters you kinda lose faith in it.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm still reading the first school rumble, but so far, no other manga has made me laugh like this!!!


I'm only on ch96


This page


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 21, 2009)

I still dont like the Z concept >.>


----------



## Muk (Jan 21, 2009)

Smoke said:


> I'm still reading the first school rumble, but so far, no other manga has made me laugh like this!!!
> 
> 
> I'm only on ch96
> ...


 errr ooooo

sounds interessting i might check out this manga


----------



## Zetta (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm still raging about the lack of Onigiri ending.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 21, 2009)

Smoke... you're in for a world of rage... though the way there can still be enjoyed...


also.. good to see you back Zetta.... please don't get yourself cursed again...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 21, 2009)

Smoke said:


> I'm still reading the first school rumble, but so far, no other manga has made me laugh like this!!!
> 
> 
> I'm only on ch96
> ...



You obviously haven't read Yotsubato! School Rumble is very funny (in the beginning anyway) but nothing is as funny as Yotsubato!.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 21, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I still dont like the Z concept >.>



Z feels like one big filler arc. I guess Kobayashi is taking the time to re-think his approach so that he won't get pitch forks up his ass. 

Either that or he's still looking for a publication that can release work on a weekly basis.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 21, 2009)

H??r said:


> Smoke... you're in for a world of rage... though the way there can still be enjoyed...
> 
> 
> also.. good to see you back Zetta.... please don't get yourself cursed again...



You know... It's kinda sad that I needed your location to recognise you under that thick Norwegian disguise BI


----------



## Smoke (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok I just finished the manga and nothing gets resolved, AT ALL!!!! 

AT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



balls


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 24, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Ok I just finished the manga and nothing gets resolved, AT ALL!!!!
> 
> AT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Now you know why everyone is raging over the ending. The series had so much promise and character development in it. Unfortunately, the author probably had a cocktail of drugs and ruined his work.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 24, 2009)

You read a good story for 283 chapter and in the end, only a handful of tertiary characters actually hook up. 

In the beginning I really didn't like Harima, cuz I saw Tenma as the protagonist and him as the antagonist. But then as the story went on, I started to find her very very annoying. And somehow started rooting for Harima to end up with Eri or Yakumo.

But sadly........


----------



## Gene (Jan 24, 2009)

So I'm guessing Z is still all about the gags. -_-


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 24, 2009)

Dont bother with Z genie >.>


----------



## Zetta (Jan 24, 2009)

And in the OVA, the part about Harima's fake marriage to Eri and him living with Yakumo is cut...

What the balls? Did he just start that new story thread and go... meh, screw this... I'm gonna make gag manga instead.

Yeah, that's why we read it right? 

Least he could have resolved some threads in that shitty party ending, like mentioning Hanai and Akira got together or having Harima show up with Eri or Yakumo instead of alone. Hell, that would resolved a lot and would have made a semi-decent ending... then he could have used Z to explain how it happened.


----------



## Gene (Jan 24, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Dont bother with Z genie >.>


But I want my Onigiri end. 

Anyways I found some interesting news on the recent chapters of Z.

(source)

There might still be some hope left.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 24, 2009)

Yakumo x Harima :c


----------



## Smoke (Jan 24, 2009)

I want a Yakumo x Harima x Eri 3-some type thing

I love stories where the hardest to get chicks, fall for the outcast or w/e


----------



## Zetta (Jan 24, 2009)

Gene said:


> But I want my Onigiri end.
> 
> Anyways I found some interesting news on the recent chapters of Z.
> 
> ...





Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Yakumo x Harima :c



ONIGIRI ENDING FOR LIFE!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 21, 2009)

Bump for Chapter Z 4 !

Harima's 1st meeting with Tenma is told to us ( Yes in SR it wasn't ).
Yakumo was a heartless bitch back then, she got bitchslapped by Harima.


----------



## 8ghosts (Feb 21, 2009)

my fav is eri but as long as tenma is out permanently i don't mind yakumo either


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 21, 2009)

so chapter 4 of Z is just another random chapter? 
plus it took forever between ch 3 and 4, i hope the manga gets restarted, cause the first 3 chs of Z have been disappointments

i prefer yakumo x harima, but i dont mind eri x harima, or harima x nurse , or *harima x all*

edit: this chapter was actually funny as hell, although youd think if he met tenma before he would have remebered her, plus i dont like the depiction of Yakumo being such a baby


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 21, 2009)

If I remember right, there was a hint in the first series that Yakumo was like that in her youth.   Which I think it had to do with their parents dying.   And she changed after realizing how Temna cared for her.   (BTW, I liked the less-retarded Temna).

But to think her change might've came about because of Harima bitch-slapping her.  


It was a nice chapter, I was shocked that Harima had parents and a brother.  I don't think they were mentioned before.   And Itoko in her youth.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 21, 2009)

Is this actually canon?...

ಠ/ _\ಠ...


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 21, 2009)

Hahahahahaha canon


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2009)

wait a minute harima's brother was in the first series all the time, hes the one whose got the hots for yakumo. The parents werent mentioned thought.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 22, 2009)

I have been thinking...Harima was gonna be held back and he would of been in the same class as Yakumo. Can we say ironic twist of fate?


----------



## Lunar Trunks (Feb 22, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone can help me here. I've finished everything the School Rumble Anime had to offer. Despite the hateful response to the Ova ending, I'd like to see what happens between Second Semester and that ending. 

So, I tried reading the Manga and was a bit confused. Does it follow the Anime? It seems certain chapters aren't used in the Anime but take place between chapters that are in the Anime. Does anyone know what's a good place I should start? Or should I start from the beginning and see what I haven't seen (Hoping it's not this)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2009)

ive only seen the first season, but most of the chapters are pretty much standalone so i think they just used the better chapters for a particular epsiode


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 22, 2009)

THIS IS HARIMA !  !


----------



## Gene (Feb 22, 2009)

Lunar Trunks said:


> I was wondering if anyone can help me here. I've finished everything the School Rumble Anime had to offer. Despite the hateful response to the Ova ending, I'd like to see what happens between Second Semester and that ending.
> 
> So, I tried reading the Manga and was a bit confused. Does it follow the Anime? It seems certain chapters aren't used in the Anime but take place between chapters that are in the Anime. Does anyone know what's a good place I should start? Or should I start from the beginning and see what I haven't seen (Hoping it's not this)? Thanks in advance.


Around chapter 160.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm glad that ch 4 is not another gag chapter.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 22, 2009)

We need development! And closure on the Harima engaged to Eri story! It just kinda disappeared!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 22, 2009)

I would have to agree on that. There was a lot of character development on their part and the way that engagement suddenly went "poof" wasn't right. If Jin Kobayashi is gonna pick up on their engagement, I think it'll be a cool plot device for Harima's character to mature even more since he did say after all that he was gonna "do her mother's share of work". I felt that Harima was pretty much ready to shoulder a big responsibility/obligation to support the both of 'em. Either that, or he was just too stupid to realize the meaning of what he said.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 23, 2009)

That ending of which we do not speak put all development in the the shredder which sucks. I really thought it was gonna be cool then that happened...WHYYYYYYYYY!?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 23, 2009)

I was wondering what lead to that pie tossing ending. Either the author totally ran out of ideas or it had something to do with the publishing company and the editors. I seriously wouldn't buy it if his excuse was that it was a prelude to SRZ. SRZ has disappointed us three times in a row this early with nothing but gag chapters. He managed to put in some character development in the recent chapter alright, but with the way things have been, it makes one wonder if Kobayashi can put back the pieces that he broke himself.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 23, 2009)

He needs to go back to a weekly publication. Its where he shined, short chapters once a week.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 23, 2009)

Last I heard from the rumor mill, that's what he's been trying to do. I can only keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 10, 2009)

Well Chapter 5 of SRZ is out, and looks like Hanai x Suu is locked in stone now.   Especially with her having a bun in the oven.  

And Eri and Yakumo both still have a thing for Harima.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 10, 2009)

wait wat? ...

this only increases the horsepower of my facepalming...


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 10, 2009)

Yakumo > Every other girl in SR.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 10, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Well Chapter 5 of SRZ is out, and looks like Hanai x Suu is locked in stone now.   Especially with her having a bun in the oven.
> 
> And Eri and Yakumo both still have a thing for Harima.



not really, i dont think any of the Z chapters are cannon, i think they are all like the b side gag chapters he did during the regular running of the show; and i hope he goes back to writing regular chapters again, although i did like grown eri and yakumo


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 10, 2009)

Just read chapter 6...

that was funny... but still...



ಠ/ _\ಠ...



also... notice how the chapter is called


*Spoiler*: __ 



YOU JUST LOST IT


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 11, 2009)

LOL at Nishimoto as the evil Candidate for Mayor. 

I found Eri's coyness in chap. 6 to be really funny. I never thought she'd go that far to "ensnare" Harima. 

Although I'm thinking that it ain't canon, it's at least better than the gag chapters that kick started the series.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 11, 2009)

I actually consider these to be close to canon. And don't take that away from me!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 11, 2009)

Eri was :ho ! like always. Suu X Hanai is canonzz ! Take that Yakumo !


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 11, 2009)

LOL Chapter 6:  

Harima:  "Stop going after the dragon...."
Eri:  "I don't care, I want the Dragon."


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 11, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> LOL Chapter 6:
> 
> Harima:  "Stop going after the dragon...."
> Eri:  "I don't care, I want the Dragon."



So much win in this chapter. Eri was :ho ! She was ready to abduct Harima !


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 11, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> LOL Chapter 6:
> 
> Harima:  "Stop going after the dragon...."
> Eri:  "I don't care, I want the Dragon."



I was also laughing my arse off at that part. To think that she would take a more aggressive step is funny and cute.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 11, 2009)

I loved the developement, including the adult chapter which shows that both girls still want to claim Hige!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 12, 2009)

^i dont care if they are cannon i dont care for either so fodder should go with fodder, besides hanai never had a legimate shot with yakumo


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 12, 2009)

actually i just read ch 6; you know what it could be cannon, its the first of the z chapters to go back to what looks like a high school day period; ah great chapter, the last scene was priceless; although i was a little suprised how bold eri was


----------



## Smoke (Mar 12, 2009)

I wish harima would just clone himself and take yakumo and eri both.


And yes, I found Eri very cute this last chapter.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 12, 2009)

HERETIC!!! Onigiri and Flag are the reason we read this manga!!!!


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 13, 2009)

Smoke said:


> I wish harima would just clone himself and take yakumo and eri both.



Even better!  He could move to a country that allows multiple wives or convert to a religion that has it, then he can have both!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 13, 2009)

Harima as a Mormon?! THAT'S JUST NONSENSE!!!


----------



## Smoke (Mar 13, 2009)

Let's weigh the pros and cons


Con: Everyone is Mormon


Pro: YakuXHariXEri 3 some delux


I think the pros might outweigh the cons on this one:ho


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 13, 2009)

i vote for the mormon idea but i expand it to 
harimaxyakumoxerixcousin's best friend/nurse/slash girl who calls him hariox id take the cousin too, thats okay in japan baby


----------



## Akatora (Mar 30, 2009)

So she ended up cheating in the Shogi game?

didn't think she'd go that far, or was it him that cheated?


Never played Shogi so i can't tell for sure


----------



## BlueCheese (Mar 30, 2009)

Akatora said:


> So she ended up cheating in the Shogi game?
> 
> didn't think she'd go that far, or was it him that cheated?
> 
> ...



In shogi you are not allowed two pawns on the same file. She accidently did that so she lost.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 30, 2009)

So that was how it was, thx.

He really didn't cheat?

but either way this was the needed result for it to keep going much longer.


----------



## BlueCheese (Mar 31, 2009)

Harima certainly didn't cheat, Eri made the mistake.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 23, 2009)

Not sure, but think that was the last Chapter.   School Rumble Z got cancelled.

BTW, Chapter 7 was stupid.


----------



## MrCinos (May 23, 2009)

8th chapter
LIVE JOURNAL COMMUNITY

No wonder it got cancelled. There should be 10 chapters overall in SRZ. 
Now I hope that next new manga by SR's author will be as good as SR in its prime.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 23, 2009)

While he was doing School Rumble, he was busy with Natsu no Arashi.  Which is still ongoing.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 23, 2009)

I can't read that chapter, its crap.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 24, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Not sure, but think that was the last Chapter.   School Rumble Z got cancelled.
> 
> BTW, Chapter 7 was stupid.



I didn't enjoy it either. Although 8 was ok imo.


----------



## Inugami (May 24, 2009)

when this series going to start giving more normal chapter or a proper end ?


----------



## Tyrannos (May 24, 2009)

Never.  It got cancelled.  

Frankly, I think it was purposely sabotaged so people wouldn't bug him for more School Rumble.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 25, 2009)

Bastard. He gave us a cliche harem ending!


----------



## Inugami (May 25, 2009)

yeah harems always ends bad...I starting to hate that genre . but school rumble was different having the main guy be a badass was a good change I hate generic harem main characters like Keitaro  .


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 25, 2009)

Why cant harem leads always just have all the girls so everyone is happy? Make it the manho clause!


----------



## Tyrannos (May 25, 2009)

Harem ending?  

I thought Kobayashi ended School Rumble ambigously and left us hanging.  

The only pairing that definitely was confirmed is Sou and Hanai.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 25, 2009)

Most Harem's end that way too.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 25, 2009)

Yeah, I know.  Tenchi Muyo was one of them.

Still, I think Kobayashi was playing us.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 25, 2009)

He owes us! But it could be worse, he could  of given us the Vandread ending where the lead ends up with the girl he didn't have much developement with.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 25, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> He owes us! But it could be worse, he could  of given us the Vandread ending where the lead ends up with the girl he didn't have much developement with.



I only watched the anime, but I never bothered reading up on the manga. This weird premise of an ending just got me interested.


----------



## GsG (May 25, 2009)

Lol, harem ending eh.  O well, give me my harem hentai and ecchi fan art then.


----------



## Champloon (May 25, 2009)

looks like school rumble z ends with ch 10 and confirms 2 pairings (possibly 3)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Tenma/Karasuma (obvious)
Harima/Eri (flag wins? have to say the future pic of them with their child :amazed (pg 8) is super cute)
Hanai/Suo (possible, though i say its obvious)


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the link man. I was wondering about the last two chaps. and now I get to check it out.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 25, 2009)

Well then with that news I don't have to make a sig that says Kobayashi Jin trolled our fandom, with the horrid pie ending. THE PIE IS A LIE!!!!


----------



## Gene (May 26, 2009)

There goes my hope that KJ would continue the main story. It's really over this time.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 26, 2009)

Are they still making this shit? Fuck off. They're ruining the memory of t_he best comedic anime/manga ever. _


----------



## Gene (May 26, 2009)

It's over, tachi. It's been ruined.

;_;


----------



## Tachikoma (May 26, 2009)

At least they put out Natsu no Arashi


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, I love that ending !

It's been awesome ! More than the 1st anyway.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 26, 2009)

I imagine this was his thought process.

KJ: How can I screw my fans over? I know the new serialization will be nothing but crap one shots that people never liked!


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 27, 2009)

I got to enjoy some of those one shots. They weren't all that bad. 

Van Helsing, The Game and Goodbye Again weren't epic chapters, but they were ok somehow.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 27, 2009)

I couldn't really read them. They bordered on fanfiction!


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 27, 2009)

To each his own as they say. 

Ch 10 somehow wrapped things up far better than the pie ending. I guess that Ch 10 is canon then.


----------



## 8ghosts (May 29, 2009)

I just read chapter 10.


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Jul 14, 2009)

i hate the mangaka


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 14, 2009)

Ichigo_101 said:


> i hate the mangaka



After the disastrous pie ending which didn't even tie any loose ends, yeah, I also felt the same way when I reached that chapter.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 15, 2009)

I realize the mangaka has done us a disservice, but follow Natsu no Arashi, makes up for it imo.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 15, 2009)

NOTHING SHALL EVER REPLACE ONIGIRI OR FLAG'S AWESOMENESS!!!*rages*


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jul 15, 2009)

I never really understood peoples hatred for the original ending.  Just because their was no "pairs" doesn't mean there were loose ends.  

Tenma knew how Harima felt, she heard him on the bike.  She was honored but didn't return the feelings.

Tenma flew all the way to america and moved their and decided to became a Nurse just to help and stay close to karasuma.

Harima spent soooo much time with Yakumo and never once showed a romantic interest in her.

The only one that was left open was Harima and Eri because it ended with Harima understanding that she's a good person which sorta seem more likely to lead to a friendship but it seems the author decided to push that into a canon romance just to shut some people up.

There weren't loose ends, people seem to act as if everything haves to be animated up the characters death or marriage to predict what's happening next.

Anyway about this new erixharima development: I didn't understand?  Where did that image come from just to show readers "look stupids they get married!" or what?  And if it's true then I guess Karasuma doesn't get his memory back anytime soon since he's still in the hospital.  I always liked the idea of Eri and Harima but when I actually see it, I can't help but to feel disgusted for some reason.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 15, 2009)

Yakumo x Harima always seemed the fated pairing to me, happens often, boy loves girl, she doesnt like him, boy realises he always loved the one who supported him.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 15, 2009)

Well from what I understand is that he would of been in Yakumo's class because he had such bad grades and didn't pass the previous year.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jul 15, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Yakumo x Harima always seemed the fated pairing to me, happens often, boy loves girl, she doesnt like him, boy realises he always loved the one who supported him.



I would agree with you if there was some sorta random comments thrown out there by Harima about how he likes Yakumo even if he didn't intentionally mean them in a romantic way like how it was with Eri.  All the "hey your actually kinda cute" or the "I use to think she was a nice person" type of stuff.  That shows he thinks fondly of her but is preoccupied by another romantic interest.  That just was never shown with Harima and Yakumo in my opinion.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 15, 2009)

He shared his manga with her, that was a significant step imo. And he's always been at ease around her (apart from the play/kissing scene lol), for me I never needed any hints, just seemed natural.


----------



## Gene (Jul 15, 2009)

Ninja Genius said:


> I never really understood peoples hatred for the original ending.  Just because their was no "pairs" doesn't mean there were loose ends.
> 
> Tenma knew how Harima felt, she heard him on the bike.  She was honored but didn't return the feelings.
> 
> ...


It's more like people hated it because the author spent a few chapters starting some cool new stuff with Harima becoming Eri's fiancee and him living with Yakumo, then all of a sudden.. PIE.

Plus there was no concrete pairing on the one character we were all keeping an eye on.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jul 16, 2009)

Who? Harima?  I sorta just figured the manga was going to take a practical approach and just sorta make it seem as if he meets someone in out of high school.  But I guess this is a manga and the school romance is the setting so I guess it's fair to expect a "pairing".  

The more and more I think about it though I think I don't like Harima and Eri because to me it will always seem as if he just settled for her.  Yeah that's the problem for me, the manga spent so much time showing his affection for Tenma but then *bam* we're shown a vision of Harima and Eri with a kid without any major romantic development.  It just seems incomplete.

Maybe School Rumble Z should of developed Harima and Eri more instead of constantly putting out those one shots.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 16, 2009)

So are you guys following Natsu no Arashi? Some epic stuff.


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Jul 16, 2009)

What about tenma x harima 
how come harima cant get the girl he wants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 16, 2009)

Because Tenma is a flakey airhead? Besides its as onesided as a pairing in another manga.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 16, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> So are you guys following Natsu no Arashi? Some epic stuff.



Not yet. I feel quite skeptical about it because history might repeat itself when he trolls the ending of the manga.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 16, 2009)

There isnt really as much romance in Natsu no Arashi, however I do see a heartbreaking finale on the cards 

Its 110% worth it though.


----------



## Gene (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm a bit hesitant to touch another one of Jin's works.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 16, 2009)

Do it Genie, it wont disappoint :c


----------



## Gene (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll be after you if I see a single pie. :c

What's it about anyways? Just purely comedy?


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm more interested in this anime that's in you twos avatars and sigs.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 17, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> There isnt really as much romance in Natsu no Arashi, however I do see a heartbreaking finale on the cards
> 
> Its 110% worth it though.



For the sake of fairness, I checked out the synopsis. It looks ok thus far. I might give it a go.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 17, 2009)

Gene said:


> I'll be after you if I see a single pie. :c
> 
> What's it about anyways? Just purely comedy?


Comedy, a teenage dirty crush, a coffee shop, time travel, ghosts and strawberry, sexual confusion  



Immortal Flame said:


> For the sake of fairness, I checked out the synopsis. It looks ok thus far. I might give it a go.


It wont disappoint I assure you


----------



## Gene (Jul 17, 2009)

Ninja Genius said:


> I'm more interested in this anime that's in you twos avatars and sigs.


Saki, mahjong animu



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Comedy, a teenage dirty crush, a coffee shop, time travel, ghosts and strawberry, sexual confusion
> 
> 
> It wont disappoint I assure you


Sexual confusion? 

I'm sure it won't.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 24, 2009)

Okay so this last chapter was actually not retarded, and had a few possible answers (Certain someone avoided a certain situation by leaving her family?)...






but I'm still not happy ...


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 24, 2009)

Gene said:


> Saki, mahjong animu
> 
> 
> Sexual confusion?
> ...


let me know when you start


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 24, 2009)

wait chapter 10 and final is up as well...










fuck...


----------



## Gene (Jul 24, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> let me know when you start


hai hai~


Blind Itachi said:


> wait chapter 10 and final is up as well...
> 
> fuck...


lol it's been out for a while, mang


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 24, 2009)

Now why couldn't the rest of Z been like that? I mean, you kinda feel sad for Yakumo and what not.


----------



## seaofjealousy (Jul 24, 2009)

This manga has made it to my top anger points, especially Rumble Z,even though last chapters are not that bad, I feel like I'm watching an addictive bad Soap Opera.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2009)

Last chapter sucked hot nut.


----------



## Gene (Jul 24, 2009)

It's clear that the ending with this series has been an absolute mess.


----------



## Lusankya (Jul 25, 2009)

Come on. The last chapter wasn't all that bad was it? Could have been alot worse.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 25, 2009)

I would have liked an explaination about Eri and Harima havin a baby and such.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 25, 2009)

To me, that was confusing.  Was that a brief flash-forward into the future where Harima ended up with Eri and they had a baby?  Or was it a delusion by Karasuma? 

Well, since this was the very ending of School Rumble, I guess HarimaxEri won.


----------



## Gene (Jul 25, 2009)

It was real. I guess Jin figured that fans would be rioting in the streets if there wasn't a concrete end with Harima so he included that short snippet in the last chapter.


----------



## Weebl (Jul 26, 2009)

I kinda expected a shitty ending but this is a total disaster.

What was the point of this whole School Rumble Z thing? I thougt that Jin will use this 10 chapters to write a proper conclusion but instead he trolled us second time


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 27, 2009)

it was a disappointment, ch 9 felt like a really chapter and i thought things were gonna pick up, then ch 10 is the last chapter its all over the place and its hard to tell if the harima eri thing was really considering z jump all around the place and cant really be considered cannon to the original series


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 27, 2009)

^ Is your sig from H2? (The baseball manga)


----------



## Gene (Jul 27, 2009)

Cross Game, tachi


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 27, 2009)

Gene said:


> Cross Game, tachi





see

Same mangaka or manga rename? :c


----------



## Gene (Jul 27, 2009)

Same manga-ka. Adachi does a lot of baseball series.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 27, 2009)

Hows Natsu no Arashi so far Genie? :3


----------



## Gene (Jul 27, 2009)

I can't say since I haven't started it yet. :3

I ended up catching up a bit on Fap Note instead.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 29, 2009)

yea its from cross game, but he never changes his art style and all his works involve sports so some of them seem similar


----------



## Kickz (Dec 11, 2009)

Late to the party but finally finished the manga.. I didn't rage as much as everyone else since I read the last 50 chapters of the 1st manga and Z in one go. So I kinda pieced everything together. The first few chapters of Z were frustrating but atleast in the end we got our final answers we wanted. HarimaxEri and HanaixSuo. Poor Yakumo strikes out, but she acknowledges she lost to a worthy rival in Eri.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 11, 2009)

This has to rank up there with Ichigo 100% in terms of endings that make me want to punch someone in the face.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 11, 2009)

the only kinda harem manga I liked tbh I only read this for Harima without him this would be just another generic manga.


----------



## Kickz (Dec 12, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> the only kinda harem manga I liked tbh I only read this for Harima without him this would be just another generic manga.



QFT Harima is my favorite protagonist of any anime/manga ever. Dude is WIN.
I hated Tenma in this, she came off as dense brat.


----------



## Gene (Feb 9, 2010)

MAL said:
			
		

> According to Natalie, a special one-shot chapter of  was published in Bessatsu Shonen Magazine March issue. 's new full-length series was announced to be serialized in the magazine.
> 
> Source:



bracing for pie


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm looking forward to his next series. Also, lol at the mangaka's photo.


----------



## Gene (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, he's camera shy or something so he doesn't reveal his true face.

Though I think it's because so passing fans don't try to kick his ass when he's out on the streets.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 9, 2010)

Gene said:


> Yeah, he's camera shy or something so he doesn't reveal his true face.
> 
> Though I think it's because so passing fans don't try to kick his ass when he's out on the streets.



A smart choice imo. The fella completely shat on the fans because of that god-awful pie ending. Boy, I still remember clearly how I felt when I read that chapter.


----------

